#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-25
<gsilvapt> Someone around?
<gsilvapt> Can someone later proofread this page (at the top, until the graph only) and give me feedback about the idea? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS+1
<ianorlyn> gsilvapt: I don't see anything wrong about that it looks pretty nice
<gsilvapt> The phrasing and thoughts are clear enough and don't look too formal?
<ahoneybun> I think it is fine as well  gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> Thank you guys :)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-26
<wxl> ianorlyn: our notification bug is fixed at long last!!
<wxl> rafaellaguna: when will the fix hit the repos? when gilir oks?
<rafaellaguna> yes, I can only upload to the Lubuntu Artwork PPA
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> so now we'll bug him XD
<rafaellaguna> I guess EVERYBODY here has it added to their systems, no?
<wxl> well DUHHH XD
<rafaellaguna> º__º
<ahoneybun> hey wxl
<wxl> oh hai ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hows the docs wxl and gsilva
<wxl> ahoneybun: been too busy to know personally XD
<ianorlyn> I did some tiny things on changing desktop background and some on file manager yesterday
<ahoneybun> lol
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-28
<wxl> anyone interested in helping release team this cycle for alpha, beta? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseTaskSignup
<wxl> ianorlyn: ?
<ahoneybun> what would be needed?
<Unit193> wxl: Also, no.  No objections from me, LXLE is already not supported in the channels, and we've told them to find other methods.
<wxl> ahoneybun: basically herding cats, updating wiki, release announcements, and coordinating people together
<wxl> ahoneybun: if you're interested head over to #ubuntu-release and have a chat :)
<wxl> Unit193: come on, you know you want to. :) seriously, when you say "we" and "them" you mean?
<Unit193> we = locals, you me and ianorlyn, them = LXLE users.
<wxl> yeah unfortunately that's the wrong tree to bark up
<wxl> i want to find mr. lxle himself
<Unit193> Of course.
 * ahoneybun joins
<wxl> ahoneybun: infinity is probably your best bet
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-29
<wxl> gsilvapt: so you want to try to make connections with the lxle folks? :)
<gsilvapt> We can try, since having their contributors working with us might be a plus, right?
<gsilvapt> Hopefully they will not get us wrong
<gsilvapt> I'm a bit in shock after reading this https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2015/05/26/information-exchange-between-the-ubuntu-community-council-and-the-kubuntu-council/
<wxl> yeah well i can't imagine they're not pushing their changes upstream but who knows
<wxl> are you?
<gsilvapt> In a way, yes
<wxl> i have the perspective that it's poor behavior on everyone's part
<gsilvapt> Doesn't make any sort of sense.
<gsilvapt> From both parties, yeah, but still. They fired the guy because he was displeased with some decisions that were made. Doesn't make much sense, even here
<wxl> well tl;dr jonathan is a very intelligent, wonderful, insightful guy that is unafraid of asking hard questions BUT he has a harsh personality that ultimately rubbed people the wrong way. they tried to simply remove him from the council so they wouldn't have to deal with him which is no big deal, but he naturally overreacted, to which everyone else overreacted to. it took people from outside the cc (like
<wxl>  jono) to actually be reasonable
<wxl> they didn't fire him, either
<wxl> well
<wxl> not this particular time around
<gsilvapt> Anyway, talking about our businesses. Yes, we can try to reach them. I'm not sure if I should do it myself, since I'm the newest guy around and my english isn't perfect. Maybe we can ask belkinsa to prepare a message for them?
<wxl> as i understand they did can his position about canonical
<wxl> gsilvapt: i can do it myself if need be. but if belkinsa wants to do it, i'm game :)
<gsilvapt> From what I read, you're right but they forced him to step down from the council. He rejected and even Mark has enforced the thought
<gsilvapt> well, she hasn't been around lately. Not even sure if she's alright (maybe it is finals season for her)
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: I updated the Kubuntu Manual
<gsilvapt> Nobody else replied back to your message, so I don't know
<gsilvapt> hi, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hello gsilvapt lol
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<sgclark> boo
<gsilvapt> that's cool :) new stuff?
<gsilvapt> hi, sgclark
<wxl> making him step down from the council is not firing him
<wxl> and in fact there was much discussion that they couldn't and didn't want to stop him from contributing
<sgclark> howdy
<wxl> the way i see it they didn't want to HAVE to deal with his personality
<gsilvapt> Yes, but that is not correct, is it?
<wxl> i think jonathan is wonderful but even i must admit i see that he can be very abrasive
<sgclark> ??
<wxl> i dont' get very sensitive about such things but it's clear that people on the cc do
<gsilvapt> If he is not aggressive (as he states, I don't even know the guy) it doesn't seem right to force contributors to step down from stuff
<sgclark> gosh I have worked with him for years and never saw this evil twin..
<wxl> and i think there's reasons for that, sgclark
<gsilvapt> well, things escalated quickly ofc and maybe some are overreacting, maybe
<wxl> they asked him to step down from his position on the council
<wxl> that's it
<wxl> frankly if i were him i'd have rejoiced
<wxl> screw the title, i can get some stuff done now :)
<sgclark> Besides. That is not the point. Kubuntu Council should have been informed to take action first. They were never given a chance to "deal" with it.
<wxl> then i don't have to deal with these annoying conversations
<gsilvapt> but I understand his stance. the guy says he has done a lot for Kubuntu. Forcing him to step down from something he build doesn't seem right
<wxl> well that part is true sgclark
<wxl> he is THE kubuntu guy
<wxl> i mean, he IS kubuntu
<gsilvapt> Yeap, it felt so. But as I said, I'm new around and I don't even know the guy so... :P
<wxl> i look at the effect of their decision to be about as meaningful as phillw having his membership pulled
<sgclark> indeed, but even so, it could have been dealt with much better than this. Don't you think I am one of the biggest affected? I poor my heart and soul into this.
<wxl> he's still a contributor and a valuable part of our community
<gsilvapt> I just don't like this sort of protected dictatorships. But alright, let's move on :)
<wxl> the titles and crab don't even matter
<wxl> like i said, i think it's an all around bad situation
<wxl> everyone's kind of at fault to some degree or another
<wxl> the most annoying thing is the lack of a consistent message across the cc
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: I have finished the pages and adding some new screenshots
<wxl> some of them, i think, responded perfectly reasonable
<ahoneybun> some too personal
<wxl> while others seemed to just go on the defensive
<gsilvapt> Well, wxl we'll take care of the mail thing tomorrow. I need to get some sleep (finally) today
<wxl> absolutely
<wxl> okie dokie gsilvapt
<wxl> and in the end, i don't know how much i truly blame jonathan
<wxl> i don't think he goes out of his way to hurt people
<gsilvapt> If no one else replies to the message, I'll send an email to belkinsa to see if she's willing to write that message
<wxl> okie dokie gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> Sounds good, ahoneybun. When do you think you'll have it read? I'd like to read some bits of it :)
<wxl> it's ok
<wxl> rohan and i will be on the cc soon enough :)
<gsilvapt> Well, see you all - Take care o/
<sgclark> Well for me personally it has nothing to do with the drama, who did what to whom. It was how it was handled. period.
<wxl> it does seem strange that they didn't reach out to leaders around him
<wxl> unfortunately i don't know that i felt like that particular subject was broached in any of those mailing list posts
<wxl> and that's the thing— i'm just an outsider to this whole thing
<wxl> so undoubtably there are things that i don't see
<Unit193> ^
<ianorlyn> wxl I think desktop builds failed today haven't read backscroll yet
<ianorlyn> ah I sort of wish I bookmarked the page with the build logs of the dailes because I need it but doens't happen that often
<gsilvapt> wxl, I've emailed belkinsa to update her about the situation and ask if she can write the letter to send them later
<gsilvapt> the LXLE situation*
<wxl> thx gsilvapt
<ahoneybun> hey guys
<gsilvapt> hey, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> yay LP: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+junk/kubuntu-manual-dev/view/head:/docs/advanced.rst
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-30
<gsilvapt> wxl, you around?
<wxl> yeppers gsilvapt
<wxl> working but yes
<gsilvapt> You read svetlana's email, right?
<wxl> yeah
<gsilvapt> Is there something we should do about her being absent? I don't know how important the head of admins can be, thus my quesiton
<gsilvapt> question*
<wxl> no i don't think so
<gsilvapt> Oki doki
<gsilvapt> I sent you a draft of the message, for your appreciation whenever you find some time :)
<wxl> yes i thought i replied but i guess not
<wxl> you brought up an interesting direction i hadn't considered
<wxl> i'm gong to use your draft and edit it a bit to touch on some technical issues but i think it's great
<gsilvapt> Well, I left the technical bits for future discussions. The goal of that message was to see if they're interested in collaborating with us
<gsilvapt> Even though I don't like putting myself upfront of anyone, I guess we're the Lubuntu official distribution, so we have that "right", so to say
<wxl> yeah well i wanted to answer some queries i know they'll have
<wxl> and that might encourage them to agree to the notion more
<gsilvapt> Sure, feel free to do everything you feel it needs :)
<wxl> thanks buddy :)
<gsilvapt> Sorry for not being able to help you out on this, but there isn't much I can do really :\
<wxl> no you helped out a great deal actually
<gsilvapt> Yea, but then I can't deliver anything since I'm not a technical user
<wxl> yeah i know
<wxl> but that's no problem :)
<gsilvapt> Sorry for that. Let me know if there's anything else I can do in that regard :)
<ahoneybun> hey all
#lubuntu-devel 2016-06-03
<krytarik> Ubiquity is back on the Daily since today, fwiw.
<tsimonq2> krytarik: can you update the appropriate bug then please?
<krytarik> Naaah. :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<wxl> man you guys are really good at passing the buck XD
<krytarik> lol
#lubuntu-devel 2016-06-04
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have a friend over, can't really do much lol
<teward> wxl: have you kept an eye on email chains?
<teward> on devel-permissions
<wxl> um
<wxl> devel-permissions?
<wxl> teward: ^^
<teward> 1 moment
<teward> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2016-June/000934.html
<teward> wrt packagesets, and something that came in from rbasak
<wxl> huh i didn't even know that was a thing
<teward> asking here because Lubuntu was referenced and it was thought that a large portion of the DE would be screwed by the request made
<teward> wxl: :P
<teward> main reason I ask/mention is awareness
<teward> on that specific message/thread wrt Lubuntu
<wxl> oh god wtf
<wxl> it WOULD
<teward> wxl: I think this was caught by Stephane Graber
<teward> stgraber that is
<teward> wxl: coincidence I saw it, I never unsubscribed after applying for NGINX PPU rights heh
<teward> wxl: fortunately I think that's been caught but eh
<lynorian> yeah that sounds like it would totally disastorous
<wxl> teward: thanks for the heads up. at least i know who to blame if it happens.
<teward> wxl: i forgot how to spell your last name?
 * teward is replying with the note of "oops i forgot to unsubscribe from the list lol"
<teward> foundit
<wxl> teward: no one actually knows how to spell my name.
<Unit193> "Walter"
<teward> heh
<teward> wxl: Launchpad is accurate, then?
<teward> with your name spelling
<wxl> teward: yep. people figure out how to spell it by looking it up. but no one knows how to spell it without a reference.
<teward> :P
<teward> 'That Lubuntu guy named Walter'
<teward> :P
<wxl> pretty much
<wxl> though lynorian had me thinking he was a walter for a while
<teward> heh
<teward> wxl: it looks like i don't need to reply, but he's just running the scripts that would change packagesets.
<teward> i'll keep an eye, though
<teward> will yell if anything blows up, though I think stgraber is decent enough to catch these things :P
<teward> wxl: though yes, coincidence i'm actually lurking ;)
<teward> wxl: it may just be the 'packagesets' of which upload rights are given, given it's sitting on the devel-permissions list
<teward> :P
<wxl> teward: well, i guess we'll see
<teward> indeed.
<teward> if all of a sudden all dies, you know who to yell at lol
<PlsSendOps> Help
<tsimonq2> PlsSendOps: yes?
<PlsSendOps> Tsimonq2 is about to rek my puss
<tsimonq2> dude seriously
<teward> wxl: pokes
<teward> oh he left nevermind
<tsimonq2> wxl: when you get the chance, could you go through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=lubuntu and invalidate the ones that do not need to be written so they can be weitten easier?
<tsimonq2> *written
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-31
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Stickybath: Eight members of Congress that voted to kill broadband privacy are now leading the charge to kill Net Neutrality as well
<lubot> https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/6e8wta/eight_members_of_congress_that_voted_to_kill/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> whoops wrong channel
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes, wrong :|
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I might update the slideshow.
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<LuckyTheTester2> Are there any Builds I could test
<LuckyTheTester2> That would be Fun!
<LuckyTheTester2> Or am I in the wrong chat room.
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh also, Could I be added to the testers Ubuntu factoid please?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Hey there :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> If you go to iso.qa.ubuntu.com, you can test out the daily Lubuntu builds for Artful.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> That's always helpful :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Thanks!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Np. Thank YOU! :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh
<LuckyTheTester2> Also do you have any idea were I could find Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Releases
<LuckyTheTester2> Development Releases
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> There's no 18.04 LTS development release yet.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Only 17.10.
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> And Can I test the Builds in a VM?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yes you can :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Good!
<LuckyTheTester2> Are you an Kubuntu Dev?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm actually the Lubuntu Release Manager and at one point I did some development work for Kubuntu.
<LuckyTheTester2> So what do you do
<LuckyTheTester2> It sounds like a Cool job
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I release Lubuntu, basically :P
<LuckyTheTester2> Could I name the Next Realease?
<LuckyTheTester2> Or is that Ubuntu's Work
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I help coordinate testing, make sure everything works, work with the Ubuntu archive team, etc.
<LuckyTheTester2> Cool!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> That's Mark Shuttleworth's job :P
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah
<LuckyTheTester2> Your lucky you know how to code
<LuckyTheTester2> that
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Well it's not all coding. The development team does a lot of work too.
<LuckyTheTester2> Hmm...
<LuckyTheTester2> But how do you learn
<LuckyTheTester2> Do you just experiment?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yep yep :D
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> I looked inside an Old Ubuntu Reallease
<LuckyTheTester2> Its 10
<LuckyTheTester2> Its Just to Complicated
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> One doesn't learn to code, one codes to learn ;)
<LuckyTheTester2> I use Scratch
<LuckyTheTester2> But that's not Coding
<LuckyTheTester2> It's Blockly
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah :P
<LuckyTheTester2> How do I make a Ubuntu Distro
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> What do you mean by that? Ubuntu based?
<LuckyTheTester2> yes
<LuckyTheTester2> I thought About it today
<LuckyTheTester2> I just don't really know how to code
<LuckyTheTester2> But I have a Raspberry Pi
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> What's your goal and what's your reason for not contributing those things to Ubuntu?
<LuckyTheTester2> well
<LuckyTheTester2> It was Kinda complicated to get here
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> What do you mean by that?
<LuckyTheTester2> It's just so much Hasle
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> To do what specifically?
<LuckyTheTester2> Like go to page to page
<LuckyTheTester2> Clutter On my Desktoo
<LuckyTheTester2> Desktop
<LuckyTheTester2> I run Windows 10 Pro
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> So then why don't you remove what you don't need? It's open source, after all... :P
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm just am So Obsessed with Ubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> Windows 10?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> No, Ubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> Like I don't need windows 10?
<LuckyTheTester2> Thats what I mean
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> You don't need Windows 10, really.
<LuckyTheTester2> It is just so hard to use
<LuckyTheTester2> I can't even Install An Application without going to the Terminal
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Unless you do heavy gaming and/or really application-focused work for your job or something...
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm Just so Into Electronics
<LuckyTheTester2> I feel like no one else is into it
<LuckyTheTester2> but me
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Once you get the hang of it, it's really really simple. If you like Ubuntu and computers enough, and you have the willpower to do it, it's easy :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Well that's not true. Maybe not locally, but in the world there are people who like what you like :)
<LuckyTheTester2> I have an iMac from 2007
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah, Its Local
<LuckyTheTester2> Its not so " Tech Cravey" Here
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> And you're certainly not alone on that.
<LuckyTheTester2> Well you know Im 11.
<LuckyTheTester2> Right?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> But it's a bit of a learning curve to get on Linux... But once you're hooked, it's easy. :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> And I'm 15, my friend. I installed Ubuntu when I was 12 and I joined the community when I was 13.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Sooo you're not alone :D
<LuckyTheTester2> Cool
<LuckyTheTester2> I thought you were 20
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Lol
<LuckyTheTester2> Wow
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Noooo :P
<LuckyTheTester2> :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Uh
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Where are you located?
<LuckyTheTester2> My Town
<LuckyTheTester2> ?
<LuckyTheTester2> So...
<LuckyTheTester2> What Distribution of Ubuntu should I try on my iMac 2007?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It's OK if you don't want to say. I remember at school they say "don't share anything with anyone or they will hunt you down and kill you" so I totally understand if you believe that, I was just wondering where you were. :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> (not the reality, by the way :P)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I would try Lubuntu.
<LuckyTheTester2> Let's just say People Are Country
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm not Though
<LuckyTheTester2> In the city not really
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Are you in the US, and if so, what state?
<LuckyTheTester2> ...
<LuckyTheTester2> Are you?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> That's not personally identifiable information, fwiw :P
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm in Green Bay, WI
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> What Distribution of Ubuntu should I try on my iMac 2007?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'd try Lubuntu.
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> It has 2gb of ram
<LuckyTheTester2> and a 1TB Hard Drive
<LuckyTheTester2> a Intel core 2 duo
<LuckyTheTester2> And thats it
<LuckyTheTester2> But
<LuckyTheTester2> It won't let me boot up from a USB
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Try downloading the i386 image from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<LuckyTheTester2> Even the One Ubuntu Recommends wont work
<LuckyTheTester2> I did
<LuckyTheTester2> Wait
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Do you have access to CDs or DVDs?
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> My laptop's DVD Drive doesn't work anymore
<LuckyTheTester2> And I don
<LuckyTheTester2> t
<LuckyTheTester2> Want to get on my iMac
<LuckyTheTester2> And Get On OSX 10.5
<LuckyTheTester2> And Do it
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Why don't you fix it or ask your parents to help you find a replacement? :)
<LuckyTheTester2> No
<LuckyTheTester2> It costs like 200 to get the screen Fixed
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ah OK
<LuckyTheTester2> The Test version of Kubuntu Looks different
<LuckyTheTester2> I see no problems so far
<LuckyTheTester2> BUG
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Kubuntu is a great operating system :)
<LuckyTheTester2> The Firefox jumpy thing pop's up at the Start
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah
<LuckyTheTester2> Not a BUG
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> What program should I use to put it on a usb?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> dd or ddrescue
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Oh that's right
<LuckyTheTester2> Remember It's my iMac
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> You're on Windows 10?
<LuckyTheTester2> Yes
<LuckyTheTester2> But do you think Kubuntu would be good for my iMac?
<LuckyTheTester2> And What Version?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I think Lubuntu would be better but Kubuntu works too, I think.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'd highly suggest 17.04.
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> thats not an LTS Realease Though.
<LuckyTheTester2> Also my iMac is 64 bit
<LuckyTheTester2> Aluminum One
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ah ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Well for Kubuntu, the version of KDE Plasma that ships with it is a bit buggy...
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> So
<LuckyTheTester2> Then
<LuckyTheTester2> Which One?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I mean for 16.04
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> In 17.04 it's fine
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> So
<LuckyTheTester2> I should try Kubuntu 17.04
<LuckyTheTester2> for My iMac 2007
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Sure :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> But what Program should I use?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Unetbootin is probably best.
<LuckyTheTester2> But that didn't work
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> What didn't work?
<LuckyTheTester2> Unetbootin
<LuckyTheTester2> I choose Try
<LuckyTheTester2> But then it shows a Black screen
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Got a screenshot?
<LuckyTheTester2> Uh
<LuckyTheTester2> No
<LuckyTheTester2> Its just a Black Screen
<LuckyTheTester2> And its on a 16GB Lego USB
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Black screen on where?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> The laptop?
<LuckyTheTester2> my iMac
<LuckyTheTester2> No
<LuckyTheTester2> It work's on my Laptop
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> Another Linux Distribution
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ah ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> The computer was booted up when it had the black screen?
<LuckyTheTester2> yeah
<LuckyTheTester2> it's the grub
<LuckyTheTester2> I think
<LuckyTheTester2> But what software should I use?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> OK let's back up a bit
<LuckyTheTester2> and should I use the 32 Bit Build
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> When you had the black screen
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Well that would be something to try, for sure.
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> I downloaded it
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> OK 👍
<LuckyTheTester2> I have so many Downloads on here
<LuckyTheTester2> Whats that?
<LuckyTheTester2> oh
<LuckyTheTester2> a tally List emoji
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> No it's a thumbs up :P
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh
<LuckyTheTester2> It's not like that to me
<LuckyTheTester2> It looks like a Tally list
<LuckyTheTester2> not an Emoji
<LuckyTheTester2> That's weird
<LuckyTheTester2> So lets continue
<LuckyTheTester2> I used Rufus, Etcher, and Unetbootin
<LuckyTheTester2> But they all didn't Work
<LuckyTheTester2> I think
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah
<LuckyTheTester2> Are you there?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Hey
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Sorry
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> My phone died
<LuckyTheTester2> That's alright
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Should I use Ubuntu?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I unfortunately need to go now...
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok, Bye!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> One thing about being 15 is parents still making you do things :/
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> When will you be back?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Well, I would email the lubuntu-users or kubuntu-users list and get some more help
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> In a couple hours
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Sorry :/
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh
<LuckyTheTester2> Thats Alright
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) http://i.imgur.com/XIwuWio.jpg
<tsimonq2> Argh
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-01
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<LuckyTheTester2> are you on tsimonq2?
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Hey
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm kind of around
<wxl> !ask :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> But not 100%
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> And like wxl said:
<LuckyTheTester2> I sent you an Emai
<LuckyTheTester2> Email
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> /command !ask
<lubot1> !ask
<LuckyTheTester2> I have a Queston
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> OK :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Can I make my Own Ubuntu Email like yours?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> To do that, you need to get Ubuntu Membership, which is significant and sustained contributions to the Ubuntu project.
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh
<LuckyTheTester2> Hmm
<wxl> so
<wxl> yes you can
<LuckyTheTester2> What about another Way?
<wxl> you just need to contribute
<wxl> and continue to contribute
<wxl> there is no other way
<LuckyTheTester2> I would like to help with Ubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> But not with Money
<wxl> contribute = volunteering
<wxl> so you could test, for example
<LuckyTheTester2> But I installed Kubuntu 17.04 On my iMac 2007
<LuckyTheTester2> But the Internet Doesn't Work.
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah
<LuckyTheTester2> But I cant Report Bugs
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye
<wxl> have you consulted with the support channel for help?
<acheronUK> WUM?
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<wxl> is that a yes? :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Are you On?
<LuckyTheTester2> Me?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/06/01/%23lubuntu-devel.html#t20:20
<LuckyTheTester2> No
<wxl> that's where i'd start
<LuckyTheTester2> Yes
<LuckyTheTester2> I did
<LuckyTheTester2> But like nobody can Answer my Queston
<wxl> and what happened?
<LuckyTheTester2> The guy said to stay idle
<LuckyTheTester2> and maybe someone could help me
<LuckyTheTester2> But I left
<wxl> that's the advice i'd follow
<LuckyTheTester2> Currently I'm Online, Testing.
<LuckyTheTester2> I thought it was Supposed to be Easy to Use.
<LuckyTheTester2> But the Guy I met Yesterday said I should try Kubuntu 17.04
<LuckyTheTester2> Cause the LTS Version is "Buggy"
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> I haven't Experienced bugs with it.
<LuckyTheTester2> But he seems Wise.
<wxl> easy doesn't not mean fool proof
<wxl> especially when it comes to hardware, which doesn't always have great support since manufacturers only occassionally ensure that there is support in the linux kernel
<wxl> barring ability to stay on the irc channel, i would suggest using a mailing list instead
<wxl> there's also reddit, askubuntu, the ubuntu forums, etc
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> I like live better
<wxl> if your intention is to be a tester, you need to be able to know how to correctly describe problems
<wxl> so you should be able to correctly describe your problem and get some help
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Can you?
<LuckyTheTester2> So Let me Specify my Problem.
<wxl> i *CAN* help you but this is not the right forum for help
<LuckyTheTester2> It seems like my Wi-FI Drivers are not Working.
<LuckyTheTester2> But I make a New Connection
<LuckyTheTester2> It doesn't work
<wxl> since testing goes hand in hand with bug reporting and thus bug fixing, knowing the right resources for help and knowing how to diagnose things is helpful, too
<LuckyTheTester2> But I did delete the First One at first
<wxl> does that make sense?
<LuckyTheTester2> Sort-Of
<LuckyTheTester2> DUH
<wxl> well let's say you're testing something and you find a problem and you want to check to see if anyone else is having the problem. you wouldn't go to the support forum
<LuckyTheTester2> Yes
<wxl> similarly you wouldn't go to the development forum to ask about support, especially not one that's for a different desktop environment :)
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm Not A "Linux Master"
<wxl> it's all good
<wxl> we all start from humble beginnings :)
<LuckyTheTester2> But I'm certainly Good with Technology.
<wxl> good
<wxl> then there's most likely a place for you in the ubuntu community as a contributor (read: volunteer)
<wxl> but let's start with the basics
<wxl> head over to #kubuntu and let's get this figured out
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<LuckyTheTester2> is anyone on?
<tsimonq2> LuckyTheTester2: I'm kind of around :)
<tsimonq2> LuckyTheTester2: But I'll have to go AFK shortly
<tsimonq2> LuckyTheTester2: What's up?
<wxl> you might prefer #lubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic for general conversation, LuckyTheTester2
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-02
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey Everyone!
<LuckyTheTester2> wxl?
<LuckyTheTester2> Are you on?
<wxl> yep
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey!
<LuckyTheTester2> So I was wondering how to code.
<LuckyTheTester2> and a few more things
<LuckyTheTester2> but those are more fit for #kubuntu
<wxl> yeah well that's not a small thing to deal with :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Hmm...
<wxl> do you know any languages at all?
<LuckyTheTester2> I would like to help out wiith ubuntu or kubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> python sort-of.
<LuckyTheTester2> on my Raspberry Pi.
<wxl> well that's a start
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Do you know how to code/
<LuckyTheTester2> ?
<wxl> yep. i know a little bit of this and that
<LuckyTheTester2> like
<LuckyTheTester2> you could work on ubuntu
<wxl> i started on basic
<wxl> played with pascal for a bit
<wxl> java
<LuckyTheTester2> BASIC Programming Language?
<wxl> python
<wxl> clojure
<LuckyTheTester2> woah!
<wxl> common lisp
<LuckyTheTester2> BASIC Is Pretty Old
<wxl> a little bit of c and c++
<wxl> yep, i'm pretty old
<LuckyTheTester2> Thats it
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh
<LuckyTheTester2> C and c++.
<wxl> i don't see a lot fo differences between most languages beyond syntax
<wxl> though functional languages like clojure are a bit of a paradigm shigt
<LuckyTheTester2> !
<LuckyTheTester2> ...
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok...
<wxl> so in order to contribute code to ubuntu in general, i would suggest starting with testing
<wxl> understand the systems you are helping with very clearly
<wxl> know how to diagnose and troubleshoot things
<wxl> know who to ask and where to find information
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<wxl> once you've got that, i'd move on to learning about version control systems (especially git, which is more and more becoming the standard EVERYWHERE)
<wxl> then you can work on packaging
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> So
<LuckyTheTester2> Could you help me start?
<wxl> as part of testing, i'd include bug triaging, troubleshooting, etc
<wxl> by the time you get through all that, you'll be able to look at a bug, confirm it's legitimate, find where the problem is, propose a solution, and walk it through the system so it gets in the repos
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh yeah
<wxl> i know that sounds like a lot of work and it kind of is but you'll learn a lot along the way
<LuckyTheTester2> I couldn't even figure out how to report a bug
<wxl> including things that will ultimately be valuable to a career in computer science in general should you decide to go that route
<LuckyTheTester2> Yes
<wxl> so yeah we can help you a bit
<LuckyTheTester2> Do you have a Carrer in Computer Science?
<wxl> i have a rather unique job in a bicycle manufacturer. i mostly do sales but do some computery stuff, too. i've certainly been instrumental in making kubuntu our default desktop, though i prefer lubuntu at home
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh
<LuckyTheTester2> So your not Fifteen
<LuckyTheTester2> Funny
<LuckyTheTester2> :D
<LuckyTheTester2> ...
<wxl> hahahah nope :)
<wxl> i am almost a father to a 15 year old :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Then how old are you?
<wxl> or i should say i *AM* a father to an almost 15 year old
<wxl> i'm 40
<LuckyTheTester2> WHOAH!
<LuckyTheTester2> Well i'm not
<wxl> it's all good
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm like a little kid to you
<wxl> anyone can be a contributor to ubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> Even an 11 year old
<wxl> i mean tsimonq2's a wee lad himself
<wxl> yep
<wxl> but i'd say you need to be pretty self-motivated
<LuckyTheTester2> Yes
<LuckyTheTester2> Back then it was easy to learn how to code
<LuckyTheTester2> Today, However not really
<LuckyTheTester2> by my Knowledge
<wxl> i wouldn't say that's entirely true
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm so into the old days
<wxl> i learned BASIC from an enormous 500 page manual that came with my Commodore 128
<LuckyTheTester2> were Personal Computers were Created
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah
<LuckyTheTester2> Today that's not like that.
<wxl> but from that, i learned about very simple constructs such as conditionals that are practically universal in all languages
<wxl> i experimented a lot
<LuckyTheTester2> Wow!
<wxl> but i had no one auornd me to help me
<wxl> and i had no books i could find easily
<LuckyTheTester2> Hmm...
<LuckyTheTester2> But could you help me?
<LuckyTheTester2> Please?
<wxl> certainly no videos or tutorials online to watch
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> There's one
<wxl> there's TONS actually
<LuckyTheTester2> I just want to do it from scratch
<LuckyTheTester2> EXPERIMENT.
<wxl> i have a list of them but need to renew the VPS so the website comes back up :)
<wxl> so i'll get you that in the near future
<LuckyTheTester2> I have a Queston
<wxl> yep
<LuckyTheTester2> Do you have any Ubuntu Beta Builds?
<LuckyTheTester2> From LONG Ago
<LuckyTheTester2> Maybe 2006
<wxl> no
<LuckyTheTester2> 2010?
<wxl> i'm sure someone has them archived somewhere
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah
<wxl> i only keep around what's not EoL
<LuckyTheTester2> Like what?
<wxl> precise, trusty, xenial, yakkety, zesty, artful
<LuckyTheTester2> what about precise?
<LuckyTheTester2> is that still supported
<wxl> think so
<wxl> !precise
<ubot93> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<wxl> nope XD
<wxl> guess i need to delete those!
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Wait
<LuckyTheTester2> Could I have it
<LuckyTheTester2> Please?
<wxl> might still be around
<LuckyTheTester2> But is it Somthing I could get from the Archive?
<LuckyTheTester2> Or is it not on there
<wxl> possibly
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> What about coding?
<LuckyTheTester2> Should I try to modify Ubuntu?
<LuckyTheTester2> Or start somewhere else?
<wxl> yep still on ther ehttp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<wxl> if you want to help with ubuntu, i'd start with testing
<wxl> if your real goal is to learn to code, i'd start with learning basic constructs
<wxl> understand the logic, sturcture, and thinking required to program
<wxl> the syntax is not THAT important. you'll pick that up over time
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> What Version?
<wxl> huh?
<LuckyTheTester2> Of Ubuntu?
<wxl> what version to test?
<LuckyTheTester2> Yes
<wxl> the latest
<LuckyTheTester2> and How?
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<wxl> let me give you a doc on it
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<LuckyTheTester2> Thanks!
<wxl> np
<wxl> you also may want to figure out how to idle here on irc
<wxl> it's probably the #1 or #2 way communication happens in the ubuntu community
<LuckyTheTester2> what?
<wxl> i'd suggest registering your nick with nickserv
<LuckyTheTester2> why?
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<wxl> getting an unaffiliated cloak with freenode
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> But I mean Modify Ubuntu
<wxl> assuming you don't keep your computer on all the time, you could get a free linux/unix shell and use screen or tmux to run an irc client of your choosing non-stop (or you could use a bouncer), and disconnect/reconnect from it at will
<wxl> the benefit will be that you won't miss anything
<wxl> don't jump too far ahead with modifying ubuntu yet
<wxl> like i said, you have some homework to do first
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh..
<LuckyTheTester2> But I want to modify Ubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> How do I?
<wxl> start here: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<LuckyTheTester2> thanks
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm going to help people on #Kubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey wxl?
<wxl> yep
<LuckyTheTester2> Could you help me with Kubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> I want to get wine on it
<wxl> !wine
<ubot93> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> I did, but I cant get it to work
<wxl> there you go :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: Don't recommend that God awful packaging guide... It's SUPER outdated
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Hai Lucky :)
<wxl> note that includes a channel to go to if you need help
<LuckyTheTester2> Thanks!
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey!
<wxl> tsimonq2: then you give him better links!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Debian Policy Manual
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Debian New Maintainer Guide
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey tsimonq2?
<LuckyTheTester2> Could you give ubuntu 12.04.5 an Update?
<LuckyTheTester2> You could get into the Servers
<LuckyTheTester2> And supply one more Security Update?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I don't have access
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> That's the point of EOL releases
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> What about past realeases?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Why do you want an old version of Ubuntu anyways? :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> I thought it would be cool
<LuckyTheTester2> to take a look of the past
<LuckyTheTester2> and plus maybe you could supply and Update for it
<LuckyTheTester2> Non EOL Realeases
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Well, actually updating an EOL release is a bit useless because the whole stack is outdated
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<lynorian> yes
<LuckyTheTester2> Could you at least try?
<LuckyTheTester2> Please?
<LuckyTheTester2> It would be Pretty Cool
<LuckyTheTester2> Actually.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> That's what new releases are for
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> A new release is a copy of the old release, and people update newer software and fixes
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> I want Older Software Sometimes
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> So if you want to do development, the best place is the development release
<LuckyTheTester2> Apply to Everyone
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Why is that?
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm bored
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> What software do you need? ;)
<LuckyTheTester2> Nothing
<LuckyTheTester2> It just seems cool if you could do it.
<lynorian> !info tpp
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> So am I. Constantly. :P
<ubot93> tpp (source: tpp): text presentation program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-5 (artful), package size 35 kB, installed size 154 kB
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> But I've been there and done that, Lucky
<LuckyTheTester2> Which Realease?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> The best place to cure that boredom is to install, use, test, and help update the development release
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Well I played a bit with Ubuntu 10.04 at one point. I remember when it was still supported!
<LuckyTheTester2> hey wxl
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I've released security updates to it
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<LuckyTheTester2> Can you modify Ubuntu/
<LuckyTheTester2> ?
<LuckyTheTester2> If you can could you rename it
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yes, but as wxl said, homework needs to be done to know exactly what can be modified and how to modify it
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> You can
<LuckyTheTester2> But, But...
<LuckyTheTester2> I don't know how to code
<LuckyTheTester2> I was to lazy to read the article
<LuckyTheTester2> It seems boring
<LuckyTheTester2> Coding may be Boring, but it turns into something great!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> One quote to keep in the back of your head: you don't learn to code, you code to learn. The only way to learn how to code is to actually jump in and do it.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Well you may be bored, but not everything in Linux is necessary bright and exciting
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Ideed
<LuckyTheTester2> indeed
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Hard work pays off if you have the motivation
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> If you quit because it's bored, you get nowhere.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> And that's how life is in general
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> I copied that
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> So before I rant further, I'd avoid having the mindset of boredom.  Because it's all in your head. Seriously. Only you can truly tell yourself what to do.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<LuckyTheTester2> Very True
<LuckyTheTester2> Let me work on it
<LuckyTheTester2> Experiment
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> OK. That's the spirit. :)
<LuckyTheTester2> So
<LuckyTheTester2> I'll copy the Ubuntu files to a Folder
<LuckyTheTester2> then do it from there
<LuckyTheTester2> Since I don't have the Proper Software to do it I think,
<LuckyTheTester2> .
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> So then tell me, what exactly are you copying?
<LuckyTheTester2> Kubuntu 17.04
<LuckyTheTester2> O wanted ubuntu though
<LuckyTheTester2> I
<LuckyTheTester2> I wanted ubuntu though
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> OK, so what makes up Ubuntu?
<LuckyTheTester2> Files
<LuckyTheTester2> Code
<LuckyTheTester2> Scratch.mit.edu is not code
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> But there's a specific name
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Find that out ;)
<LuckyTheTester2> That's what Ive been using for 2 Years
<LuckyTheTester2> Everything within the ISO.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> What is the name for an application on the ISO?
<LuckyTheTester2> Uh...
<LuckyTheTester2> I don't know.
<lynorian> woot the lubuntu-next desktop at least partly works in a vm
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey Guys
<LuckyTheTester2> What Distro of Ubuntu would you recommend for a Powerful Computer?
<wxl> lubuntu. it uses the least resources so you can spend more of that running vms, rich graphics, whatever.
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> or more chrome tabs
<wxl> however someone may like all the bells and whistles that comes with e.g. kubuntu
<lynorian> although we do need the installer to not say kubuntu in the window title on the lubuntu next image
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<LuckyTheTester2> are you there?
<LuckyTheTester2> wxl?
<LuckyTheTester2> are you there?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-03
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey!
<LuckyTheTester2> wxl!
<LuckyTheTester2> Are you on?
<LuckyTheTester2> I guess not
<LuckyTheTester2> #kubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello?
<LuckyTheTester2> Are you there?
<LuckyTheTester2> Please?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-04
<LuckyTheTester2> hey wxl?
<LuckyTheTester2> are you there now?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-28
<lubot> Dr4g0nS was added by: Dr4g0nS
<lubot> GabrielF27 was added by: GabrielF27
<lubot> <gloeyisk> Hello?
<wxl[m]> Yes?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-29
<tsimonq2> wxl: What do you think about bug 1773519?
<ubot93> Bug 1773519 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Fn-F4 does not suspend" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773519
<lubot3> alrog0 was added by: alrog0
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> (New chat photo, 640x640) https://i.imgur.com/LIYV2fT.jpg
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T37: Figure out a good solution for backing up Phab] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T37#922
<lubot> Charlii_G930F was added by: Charlii_G930F
<lubot> <Charlii_G930F> Hello
<lubot> <Charlii_G930F> Where I can download lubuntu for lowest netbook? Because link in official page are broke
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Charlii_G930F, Lubuntu.me.
<lubot> <Charlii_G930F> @tsimonq2, Wich I should download?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Charlii_G930F, 32 bit version
<lubot> <Charlii_G930F> Ok, thanks :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<genii> You guys have Telegram or something plugged into the lubot?
<lynorian> genii, yes
 * genii makes more coffee
<lubot> <acheronuk> indeed
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito created precise at fb6ca5c (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vhsO9
<lubot> Alan was added by: Alan
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome newcomers!
<lubot> <Alan> Hello! Thanks!
<lubot> <Alan> So, where should i start contributing? I want to give something back to the community
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Alan, What are you interested in?
<lubot> <Alan> I develop in Java and C# but i can and i want to learn something new. So im open to suggestions
<lubot> <Alan> So, any bug to fix, docs/manuals/tutorials to help with, or translation needed?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It depends. Right now, we're transitioning to LXQt, so we need help with little things there.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get an account on Phab.Lubuntu.me and pick an easy task. :)
<lubot> <Alan> Great, thanks for your guidance
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://twitter.com/0MXRMZ/status/1001843265111543808 hehe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGa8146db941f5: Ensure all proper paths are added to $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGa8146db941f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING986737613485: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING986737613485
<tsimonq2> Phab's going to get a quick reboot, nothing big.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-31
<lubot> dsky7 was added by: dsky7
<lynorian> tsimonq2, ugh I forgot how to push to phab that is where I should push commits to lubuntu manual now as did you say launchpad was being a read only mirror
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-02
<tsimonq2> lynorian: ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual.git is what you push to
<lynorian> tsimonq2, thanks
<lynorian> tsimonq2, I keep trying that and getting permission denied public key
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Try one more time.
<tsimonq2> Might just be the daemons acting up.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-03
<lynorian> ssh: connect to host phab.lubuntu.me port 2222: Connection refused
<lynorian> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<lynorian> Please make sure you have the correct access rights
<lynorian> and the repository exists.
<tsimonq2> oh, hmmm
<tsimonq2> sec
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Try one more time.
<tsimonq2> (I had to start the sshd daemon; added to the @reboot cron.)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL75b66bc25a13: finish do-release-upgrade] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL75b66bc25a13
<tsimonq2> There. :D
<tsimonq2> lynorian: I'm going to do something real quick that will require you to reclone the branch, but it's ultimately necessary.
<tsimonq2> One second, you'll see. ;)
<tsimonq2> (Disabling webhooks.)
<tsimonq2> lynorian: I rewrote all of your Git commit author lines to Lyn Perrine <lynorian@lubuntu.me>
<lynorian> ok
<tsimonq2> lynorian: On your next commit, let's try out Differential: https://phab.lubuntu.me/differential/
<tsimonq2> This looks like a good reference: https://llvm.org/docs/Phabricator.html
<tsimonq2> It's a bit ... weird, because you just literally paste your Git diff in there, but you could use Arcanist too.
<lubot> <Jyoti> Hi! There will be Lubuntu 18.10 daily builds?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @Jyoti, These? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lubot> <acheronuk> or somthing else?
<lubot> <Jyoti> @acheronuk, This one! Thank you very much :-)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-27
<graph> Hello I would like to ask about something. Lubuntu 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver is based on Debian 9 Stretch?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not directly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> During the development cycle, packages are pulled from Debian Sid
<graph> hmmm..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> While there is a lot of coordination, so many packages might end up at same versions, packages are pulled from Sid
<graph> So I want to install OpenSnitch what package od Deb to chose? https://pkgs.org/download/openvswitch-switch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver)
<graph> I know <lubot> thx for answer. I have Lubuntu 18.04 LTS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes, but it's the same archive :)
<graph> what DEB package choose to install https://pkgs.org/download/openvswitch-switch ???
<graph> Debian 8 or Debian 9 or Debian Sid?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't install Debian packages on Ubuntu-based systems.
<graph> Please look its very important to me because I would like to know what package to install at present and in the fture
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu 18.04 is Ubuntu 18.04 at its core
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I see what you're saying
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just listen to what I'm saying ;)
<graph> I know sory I dont speak english fluently and good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Your answer is Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver)
<graph> So forgive me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem :)
<graph> Ok but..sory for my next question. I use to install Deb package ..gDebi...I always use as equwallent for 18.04 LTS Debian Strech 
<graph> And in most is working
<graph> :):)
<graph> But few hours ago I have found this chart... https://askubuntu.com/questions/445487/what-debian-version-are-the-different-ubuntu-versions-based-on?rq=1
<graph> and I am suprised
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When you're talking about downloading packages to install, I would ignore that
<graph> according this chart they say that  18.04 LTS Bionic is Debian Buster/Sid   - 10 (so its Debian 10)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, you have to understand how Debian works
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When Debian wants to put a package into the next release, they first upload to Sid
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu pulls from there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Debian then migrates packages into Testing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Testing is what is released
<graph> Could you tell me why? sory I am not totall nOOb but I am not professional. I am just user who use Lubuntu from5 years
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Both of them have a common origin
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However, one is not based off of the other
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does that answer your question?
<graph> Ok
<graph> Understan o
<graph> Understand
<graph> So Do you know OpenSnitch?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't
<graph> Its very good tool
<graph> Very Uniqe
<graph> Very uniqw
<graph> Oohhh..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I bet
<graph> Its firewall / Guard for application
<graph> Not like GUFW
<graph> Gufw works deeper OpenSnitch I think is working on application layer
<graph> please look https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/04/how-to-install-opensnitch-application.html
<graph> This app I think should be in Repository of Lubuntu its great for medium skill user
<graph> Is very uniqe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ahh
<graph> For user who are not god of terminal commands:_
<graph> :)
<graph> Just proposition: Years ago I was proposed Kaffeine to add to repo and Devs of Lubuntu add it:) for my proposition
<lubot> <tsimonq2> cool :)
<graph> here is for github https://github.com/evilsocket/opensnitch
<graph> Very cool!!
<graph> Its good complementation for gufw
<graph> And I know that OpenSnitch is fork of the best application firewall on MAC
<graph> On Mac its called as Little Snitch https://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/index.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<graph> So Is the chance that OpenSnitch will be on repository?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In the repository, sure
<graph> Ok thanks really its very uniqe app
<graph> very good for no super skill terminal user:)
<graph> just do what should do:) its like Comodo firewall for windows ..we can manage in GUI rules for each aps in linux or process
<graph> In aplication layer but gufw works in deeper layer
<graph> Ok I will be very thankfull for add it to repository of Lubuntu. And sory for my english.
<graph> it will make life easier people who are just simple user like me
<graph> I know that Arch has it in own repository
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-28
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 I think I am ready with cala 3.2.7 I just want to make sure you want me to arc diff that still. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Does anyone knows if it is possible and how to do to add an autostart entry in a .deb package? So when the packaghe is installed automatically add an autostart entry. @tsimonq2 wxl
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [Does anyone knows if it is possible and how to do to add an autostart entry in a …], https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XDG_Autostart
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @acheronuk do you know if that shoudl be put ion setup.py like: … data_files=[ ('/etc/xdg/autostart', ['upgNotifier.sh', ])]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, not the .sh, the .desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or in teh debian directory like a .install ?
<lubot> <acheronuk> don't lnow. depends on your package
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: where is nm-tray packages code? launchpad doesn't know https://code.launchpad.net/nm-tray
<wxl> @HMollerCl you can look at the watch file to see where it's pulling from. https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/nm-tray/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/debian/watch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that tell me to go to palinkek github, but there is'nt the debian/ files
<lubot> <HMollerCl> where are they?
<wxl> that's the upstream source
<wxl> we keep the debian packaging
<wxl> of which that watch file is one of 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> found teh debian in phab
<wxl> yeah we SHOULD have all the debians (i.e. the packaging) in phab for all of our packageset
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: couldn't found how did you put the nm-tray in autostart.
<wxl> i wonder if it isn't part of the code itself
<wxl> XDG should be universal/linux-agnostic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, found out it is in CMakeLists.txt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, I'm trying to put the update notifier in autostart....
<wxl> yep
<wxl> https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/commit/9c480cc1020da3d82c9a71b6073eb143a8ae7207
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in python, I'm not sure how where to do it
<wxl> you could just do an .install file in the debian packaging
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks, I will look at it
<wxl> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#install
<wxl> i have several in trojita e.g. https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/trojita/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/debian/trojita.install
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I have one question, at least in software-properties the .desktop files in the package are .desktop.in files. how a .install file would intepret that? will it chnage to .desktop?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://git.launchpad.net/software-properties/tree/debian/software-properties-qt.install
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://git.launchpad.net/software-properties/tree/data/software-properties-qt.desktop.in
<wxl> @acheronuk do you know where the .in files are specified/described?
<lynorian> I think I just reproduced the virt mangaer kernel manager bug
<lynorian> is there a link?
<lubot> <kc2bez> This one lynorian? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829805
<lynorian> yeah I found it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm getting an error when trying to build package wuth dpkg-buildpackage
<lubot> <HMollerCl> make: *** [debian/rules:5: clean] Error 2 … dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean subprocess returned exit status 2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the only thing my line 5 does is: dh $@ --with python3 --buildsystem=pybuild
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any idea?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> searching in the web haven't give me answerzs
<wxl> pastebin full output?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how can I get the output to pastebinit? &2>1 or something like that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> got it wxl: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wMcTHjzsdn/
<wxl> @HMollerCl the error is actually in line 9
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is my rules https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NN9JMQXg69/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but debian/compat isn't mandatory
<wxl> i'm not sure that's true
<wxl> at least in that it's mandatory for debhelper
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I added it, gave me the same error but more info
<wxl> well that's a step in the right direction then :)
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> is the irc channel #lubuntu also bridge to the telegram channel?
<wxl> well there are four telegram channels just like there are four irc channels. all are bridged respectively
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> i forgot how did i join this telegram channel... how to search the #lubuntu channel on the telegram?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> or please add me on the channel wxl
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can find links to all the channels here. https://lubuntu.me/links/
<wxl> ^ that
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @kc2bez [You can find links to all the channels here. https://lubuntu.me/links/], ❤
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-29
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I could solve the problema I had, db_helper needed python2 tools. But the way to dela with .desktop is giving me a hedach.
<wxl> @HMollerCl did you figure it out?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: nope
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apaprently is a combination between setup.cfg wit i18n_build and debian/*.install
<wxl> huh
<wxl> i thought if the file was there in the source, it's just a simple matter of listing it in .install
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the way I'm guessing is that the setup.cfg takes the .desktop.in and convert it to .desktop
<wxl> maybe that's if an only if you use the .in format
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the other option is that dpkg-buildpackage needs to be run with othe roptions
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I couldn't found if tehre is somewhere an idea of how it is use for every package. update-manager and software-properties use the .desktop.in
<wxl> i don't know if it's still a thing but there's an #ubuntu-packaging
<wxl> there's also #packaging on oftc. mainly for debian but still
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will try to reach them, I can't from here cause proxy blocks irc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: this is what software-poperties and update-manager use https://launchpad.net/python-distutils-extra
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I ended up doing with pure .desktop and .install no distutils, no .in
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Have one question with the copyright file, which one shoudl I use?
<wxl> @HMollerCl copyright files are the hardest part of the whole thing, but are you asking which license you should use for what you created?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes
<wxl> @lynorian: is the master branch what builds on manual.l.m?
<lubot> <lynorian> 19.04 is now and I wasn't the one that switched it actually
<wxl> so i should push changes to 19.04?
<lubot> <lynorian> yes you have changes :D
<lubot> <lynorian> but also get them in master as that is what will conitue and eventually be branched to 19.10 stuff
<wxl> my main thing was to get rid of the 18.10 language in the updating section
<lubot> <lynorian> ok
<lubot> <lynorian> sorry I didn't notice that
<wxl> should i bother or do you want to do it?
<lynorian> I don't really want to do that been a bit busy 
<wxl> k
<wxl> how do you usually deal with making the changes on both branches?
<lubot> <lynorian> usually make changes in master and then merge master to 19.04
<wxl> is that just `git checkout 19.04 && git merge master`?
<lubot> <lynorian> yes
<wxl> @lynorian: can you add me to the documentation team?
<lynorian> on phab?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> it's the only way i can push
<wxl> and only project members can add
<wxl> i can probably force it thruogh the back end but i'd have to dig for it
<lynorian> or others could use arc if we really wanted to 
<lynorian> but I trust you enough
<lynorian> and done
<wxl> thx
<wxl> ok changes made. still needs a new screenshot to not be entirely 18.10 specific but c'est la vie
<wxl> does the manual get autobuilt after every push? doesn't seem like it. i also don't see a crontab on the phab machine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> does the manual get autobuilt after every push? doesn't seem like it. i al …], It's in its own container
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And yes, it's on hourly cron.
<wxl> ugh i keep forgetting abotu the containters
<lubot> <teward001> containters
<lubot> <teward001> wxl, I think your keyboard needs reprogrammed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [wxl, I think your keyboard needs reprogrammed], So does yours :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I manage to get the .deb package and it's working
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm only getting problemas during it's installation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c8yzDHw24W/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in plain english https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cKsbpNwRND/
<wxl> @teward001 you need reprogrammed
<wxl> oh wow jeez i have no idea!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's when I instyall with "dpkg -i" any other option?
<wxl> no i mean that's the way to do it but it seems that some call to py3compile isn't behaving right
<wxl> that seems to be a postinst script?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> THings get installed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> might be some signing issues?
<wxl> link me to that script please
<lubot> <HMollerCl> since I created the package with "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -tc"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> link me to that script please], To which script?
<wxl> @HMollerCl postinst
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It should be in the .deb?
<wxl> probably but it's probabl/y easier to just show me the code :)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-30
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wxl: mmm I didn't create the script, it should be created by dh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> was a line in d/control, X-Python3-Version: >= 3.X that created this strange script
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 repo is ready https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-update-notifier/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> please let me know your comments
<lubot> <HMollerCl> copyright file is empty, don't know what to put in there
<lubot> <teward001> copyright empty is a policy violation heh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup, and I can't fixed from here, my proxy doesn't let me connect to ssh repository.
<lynorian> standup?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Got any jokes?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just kidding
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm here
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I didn't get to work on that repo last week but plan on utilizing the specific Riverbank docs that Hans provided in addition to just using dot operators wherever possible
<wxl> ah yes the meeting
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl[m] it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting!
<lynorian> \o
<lubot> <kc2bez> O/
<wxl> that all we got?
<wxl> looks like it
<wxl> go lynorian 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm here too
<lynorian> I added a screenshot for changing the cursor on the appearnce changer
<lynorian> added qps prefrences screnshot
<lynorian> added styling to the installer
<lynorian> I added a ton of new detail for manual partitioning in the installer
<lynorian> I added how to toggle the menu in qterminal
<lynorian> I added more to quassel prefrences and options for zooming in and out of the text
<lynorian> options for right clicking on folders in pcmanfm-qt
<lynorian> margins for desktop icons
<lynorian> Added viewing for list playinst modes for vlc
<lynorian> searchbar and renaming notes for Noblenote
<lynorian> end of what I did
<wxl> wow
<wxl> great job as usual lyn
<wxl> you also helped me figure out how to help with the manual (more on that later)
<wxl> :)
<wxl> go @kc2bez
<lynorian> yep
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sorry on my phone so no paste
<wxl> no prob
<lubot> <kc2bez> Daily iso testing reveals that the install still fails
<lubot> <kc2bez> Pushed cala 3.2.7 to phab for review
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is it from me.
<wxl> thanks. those are both two things i'd like to work on but it's been crazy for me
<wxl> @HMollerCl you're up
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I could succesfully package lubuntu-updadte-notifier.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I uploaded the files for packaging to the repository https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-update-notifier/ but the copyright file is still empty because yesterday I hadn't decided which tou use. Today I decided for GNU GPL2 but from here I cannot update.
<wxl> yay!!! gold star!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Please your comments on it and if something else is needed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> My concern on style is that I didn'ty use teh desktop.in method with disutils-extras, I used plain .desktop with .install. From what I read it should work, but if that the case why someone would use .desktop.in?
<wxl> i don't think that matters
<wxl> there's like 3 different packaging mechanisms. it's the way of linux: choices
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, that's for me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOL
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOF
<wxl> why can't you update? because of the firewall?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, proxy didn't le my connect to ssh port 2222
<lubot> <HMollerCl> AAA I have some doubt with the text it shows
<lubot> <HMollerCl> currently when upgrade is available it says "There are upgrades available. Do you want to do a system upgrade?\nThis will upgrade, install and remove packages"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and if they press upgrade it launcehs a full-upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (not a safe-upgrade)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Do you think is that ok?
<wxl> hm
<wxl> do we know what the normal system does?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, and I also tryed to edit the file directly in the browser but it says I don't have the privileges to do it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> do we know what the normal system does?], normal system is ubuntu?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i see that cala settings and some other packages we've made code for are GPL3. is that our default license?
<wxl> yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i see that cala settings and some other packages we've made cod …], Usually
<wxl> i'll add that to the guide
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wouldn't encourage more open licenses as much
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I could use that to, I pick up GPL2 because it is what aptdaemon is using
<wxl> btw @HMollerCl here's what i was talking about with regards to the different build systems.. you'll notice that though dh is by far the winner, people are still using other stuff https://trends.debian.net/build-system.png
<lubot> <HMollerCl> teh way that 18.04 and ubuntu works is this: apt-check check which packages has uipgrades with full-upgrade first. If that doesn't involve removing packages it continues with those pakcages. If that involves removing some pakcages, it runs a safe-upgrade to check with packages will be available for upgrade.
<wxl> ok so my list is pretty short:
<wxl>    * Added task to add Solved plugin to Discourse https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
<wxl>    * Generalized the upgrading page in the manual https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb5fe5788e4624721f4aaa3695d1deb8c0878be0
<wxl>    * Made a blog post announcing Discourse https://lubuntu.me/discourse/
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [My concern on style is that I didn'ty use teh desktop.in method with disutils-ex …], Often used where there is a substitution to be made at build time
<wxl> @HMollerCl is there a reason for us to not follow the same?
<wxl> brb
<lubot> <acheronuk> For example, the update-notifier.desktop.on has substitutions … _Name=Update Notifier … _Comment=Check for available updates automatically
<lubot> <acheronuk> which at build time are replaced by all the current transaltions of those to make the real .destop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl is there a reason for us to not follow the same?], that I couldn't make it work, it use disutils-extras which doesn't have much documentation
<lubot> <acheronuk> just compare the .in in packaging with the .desktop from the .deb
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @acheronuk at least in this case transalatiosn are not needed it's a .desktop for autostart.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but maybe that's why it didn't work, I didn't use transaltions
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 is this license? https://choosealicense.com/licenses/gpl-3.0/
<lubot> <lynorian> that is v3
<lynorian> not the same
<wxl> i thought that's what we wanted?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparently is the same https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-3.0.en.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.gnu.org/licenses/licenses.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, besides the license, what's next?
<wxl> well we can continue that discussion but unless anything has something to add to the standup, let's call that done, eh?
<wxl> well the copyright is like the most important and difficult thing
<wxl> did you use licensecheck?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no, didn't knew it existed
<wxl> probably unnecessary if it's all fresh code
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's fresh, but import modules
<wxl> yeah i'm not sure how that works exactly
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and calls apt_check.py (from update-notifier-common))
<wxl> perhaps @tsimonq2 can find some time in his schedule to help
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, what about the text? You think is ok? Need some changes?  "There are upgrades available. Do you want to do a system upgrade?\nThis will upgrade, install and remove packages"
<wxl> how about "This will mean packages could be upgraded, installed, or removed."
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i like it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: how to check if it will be build?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, how is buid in teh system
<wxl> probably need to check with @tsimonq2 
<wxl> @teward001 any reason i shouldn't just click upgrade on this new discourse version/
<wxl> includes security updates
<wxl> oooh and joins over in ()s 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 any reason i shouldn't just click upgrade on this new discourse …], Because I just did before reading your message
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Done
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-31
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Because I just did before reading your message], That.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: there's nothing stopping y'all from hitting "upgrade" but there's no autosnapshots yet so if it explodes... :P
<lubot> <teward001> but it should work fine as it's a docker container
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 changed copyright for gpl3 what should I do now? here is the repo https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-update-notifier/
<lubot> <teward001> wow really, 'cannot view'... wxl @tsimonq2 i assume that's intentional :P
<lubot> <teward001> *has no privs*
<lubot> <teward001> (can't even view it xD)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> where can I find the image used in lubuntu splash screen?
<kc2bez> The plymouth screen?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. I need to know the rgb values of the background actually. for the grub theme.
<kc2bez> For plymouth stuff have look here `/usr/share/plymouth/themes/lubuntu-logo` on your local machine.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> For plymouth stuff have look here `/usr/share/plymouth/themes/lubuntu-l …], It has the lubuntu logo and the dots there. I need the background.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> According to ubuntu wiki, a line in the file '/lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth' should give me info about the image directory. But there is no directory named plymouth under /lib/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Do let me know if anyone finds the background image of the splash screen. I will use a screenshot till then.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1024x768) https://i.imgur.com/d5O9zQH.jpg I am talking about the background of the lubuntu logo from this image.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: @tsimonq2
<apt-ghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/identity/browse/master/lubuntu-identity-manual.pdf
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/identity/browse/master/lubuntu-ident …], Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But it has rgb values of only the logo not the background. Thanks  for the help tho.
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker the RGB values are defined in the script file that is in the folder I mentined ^
<kc2bez> It isn't an image only a solid background color.
<wxl> @teward001 you're not getting these notifications about let's encrypt certificate expirations are you?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> It isn't an image only a solid background color.], Yeah. got it thanks.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: it only goes to the lubuntu-council and doesn't let me set an alias up
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: I could coordinate with Canonical to set up an alias for lubuntu-site@lubuntu.me to forward to lubuntu-council AND me, but the certs aren't going to expire
<lubot> <teward001> as I sent to Simon earlier... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n2JthWHPYG/
<lubot> <teward001> Relevant lines combined: The following certs are not due for renewal yet: /etc/letsencrypt/live/phab.lubuntu.me/fullchain.pem expires on 2019-08-18 (skipped
<lubot> <teward001> so there's E:NOACTION needed here
<lubot> <teward001> and I have intentions to spin an internal CA that we can utilize on the containers themselves so we don't have to sync the LE cert everywhere.
<lubot> <teward001> yay for X509 BS
<wxl> ooooo
<teward> wxl: PROBABLY has to do with every new domain we add to the cert it's expanding lol
<teward> in either case, i'm working on the internal CA stuff for 'testing' later Ill ahve to coordinate with Simon for lugito, phab tests.
<teward> but FOR NOW
<teward> heading hoem
<wxl> thx nai nai
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-01
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I have the basic draft of grub theme ready. where should I upload it so that you guys can also see it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I was trying to import an openpgp key into my launchpad account. I have created the key. but I can't publish it to keyserver. Can anyone help?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So here's what I did till now:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I ran 'gpg —ful-generate-key' … Followed the instructions, got the key. … opened seahorse, I can find my key there under pgp keys. … selected 'sync and publish keys' option from menu. Selected the ubuntu keyserver. and hit 'sync' But then the synchronising dialogue box opens up and then seahorse closes abruptly. I don't know i
<lubot> f my key is published to keyserver. Unless it's done, I cannot import its fingerprint to my launchpad account.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nevertheless, I tried importing its fingerprint into my account. The launcpad page says that I will recieve a mail for further instructions but I didn't.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> any suggestions appreciated. @kc2bez @HMollerCl ??
<kc2bez> I have never used Seahorse so I can't help you there. I followed this guide and it worked fine for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I have never used Seahorse so I can't help you there. I followed this g …], Thanks! I followed the steps. Also, entered the fingerprint of key in my launcpad account. Will wait for email with further instructions.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: grub theme, where's it at currently?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: pgp key you should get something pretty darn quick. if you don't check in at #launchpad
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-02
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: grub theme, where's it at currently?], Hey! Good morning! Almost done. Just have to add a couple of lines. Inspired from breeze theme, I added scrollbar and progress bar with similar colours. Want me to send a screenshot?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: pgp key you should get something pretty darn quick. i …], Leaving town in half an hour. Won't be able to log into irc. Will check tomorrow.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Leaving town in half an hour. Won't be able to log into irc. Will check tomorrow …], You may want to make sure the email didn't land in your spam folder.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [You may want to make sure the email didn't land in your spam folder.], Checked. It hasn't. Didn't receive no mail.
<kc2bez> Gotcha, just wanted to make sure.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Gotcha, just wanted to make sure.], Yup! Thanks! … wxl: you around?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: let me know if you want screenshots. I have them on my phone. Will send ya.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker a screenshot would be cool and a link to the repository it's currently at
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/s6I094V.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/sjby2PM.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<reply to image>], Here you go wxl:
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't telegram pics show in irc
<wxl> they do
<wxl> i fixed that a while back
<lubot> <lynorian> thanks wxl
<wxl> huh cool good job @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And it's currently only in my vm. Not any repo. Where should I upload it? Is there some way to add it to phab? Or should I add it to my git?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> huh cool good job @The_LoudSpeaker], Thanks!
<wxl> i'd put it somewhere else for the time being, e.g. launchpad, gitlab, github, etc.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i'd put it somewhere else for the time being, e.g. launchpad, gitlab, gith …], I will add it to my github then. I will add it to launchpad once I get pgp settled and code of conduct signed. Will do it tonight.
<wxl> i have in gci but not gsoc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i have in gci but not gsoc], Errr. Wrong chat. But lite.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Let's talk in offtopic about this wxl?
<wxl> oh derp
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw, any suggestions for the grub theme name? Right now It's just named "custom" on my pc 😅
<wxl> ummmm lubuntu-grub-theme? XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ummmm lubuntu-grub-theme? XD], How so creative bhaiya? Teach me also please. XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any other suggestions anyone? Else this one is the only we have got.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker there's no reason to make it any fancier, really
<kc2bez> Is the plan to have the same bootloader theme for both EFI and BIOS?^^
<wxl> i think that would be nice but i'm not sure it's possible
<lubot> <kc2bez> Is it not possible to theme the EFI one?
<wxl> well look at any flavor and you'll find that one is themed and the other isn't
<wxl> there's a reason for this but i have forgotten
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok, thanks for the info. Most of my spare machines are old so I usually boot in BIOS mode.
<wxl> @HMollerCl could you provide your insight on this issue? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/19-04-megathread/24/40?u=wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nm-tray
<wxl> it's all their fault?
<wxl> ok try telnetting to port 515
<kc2bez> Wrong channel wxl 
<wxl> i should get an award for how good i am at this
<kc2bez> It's all good, :) there are worse problems to have. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> it's all their fault?], for nm-tray icon, yes. I mean, it can't hande dark taskbar with light menu (when right click on the icon)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it generates both icon, for the menu and for the task bar at the same time.
<wxl> could we push something upstream to fix it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> actually netwo|rk-manager does the same, but it takes the background from the panel so all icons are light, nm-tray thakes the background of the menu so all icons are dark.
<wxl> hm
<wxl> maybe we should aim for a lighter panel color
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or try to make the right click menu dark
<wxl> did you already make a task for this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> did you already make a task for this?], yes, this one https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48
<wxl> ok cool thanks! i appreciate any help you can offer with regards to looks. i think you've a better eye for it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the problem is that I still don't understan how lxqt theme works
 * kc2bez wonders what happened to the bot
<wxl> @HMollerCl maybe posting something on the lxqt discourse might help?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Could be, but I don't know what discourse is
<wxl> their forum
<wxl> discourse is the software... just like ours!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Aaa, I've read what they've bee writing on this but I didn't get to fat
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Far
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/wiki/Themes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/572
<wxl> oh wow 
<wxl> when you get it figured out, you should put something in the wiki about it.. graphics references and the like
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-25
<RikMills> calamares has no package removal function to make a minimal install :(
<RikMills> what about installing proprietary drivers?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @RikMills [<RikMills> what about installing proprietary drivers?], I need to work on the license module but there is a way to do that.
<tsimonq2> I'm applying an upstream patchset to the infra which makes it so jobs actually only are marked unstable when they need to be.
<tsimonq2> I fixed the unknown-field-in-dsc Lintian warning that wxl complains about. :)
<tsimonq2> (In upstream.)
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/custom-prod-packages/+packages has the new Lintian that's going to be deployed.
<tsimonq2> Once unstable jobs are actually predictable enough, I'll switch on a check in Britney to make sure that unstable jobs can't migrate.
<tsimonq2> That should make things more interesting.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBRITNEY9fc3408bae07: Add JenkinsPassPolicy to block packages if their associated Jenkins job has not…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBRITNEY9fc3408bae07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY46018dc08844: Use our own copy of britney2-ubuntu and update the submodule.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY46018dc08844
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBRITNEYd7db5da93891: Add missing import.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBRITNEYd7db5da93891
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY1eb5bd231de6: Update britney2-ubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY1eb5bd231de6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBRITNEY3f17590c3b85: Add argument to save_state().] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBRITNEY3f17590c3b85
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY65e8debd7d0a: Update britney2-ubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY65e8debd7d0a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI17e5d23ad12b: Apply updated Lintian patch to the infra and adjust templates accordingly.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI17e5d23ad12b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING1caa71f2e56e: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING1caa71f2e56e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI510db61714cc: Suppress orig-tarball-missing-upstream-signature on Unstable packages since…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI510db61714cc
<tsimonq2> I manually took node-2 offline because I made the timezone consistent with what's currently on the main Jenkins server.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Is there a tool somewhere where I enter package name and it tells me what are its dependencies? And also the packages that depend on it
<tsimonq2> Since all of our package versions are based off of the current time, we're definitely going to see some upload problems...
<tsimonq2> Actually, hold on.
<tsimonq2> I'll put it back online, cancel all builds, and when the nightly runs next it should be fixed.
<tsimonq2> Nevermind on that nevermind, since builds may re-trigger themselves.
<tsimonq2> Both nodes are off for now.
<tsimonq2> I can't believe I didn't notice that before, heh. It's kind of a problem.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Time is important.
<tsimonq2> The_LoudSpeaker: e.g.:
<tsimonq2> $ reverse-depends -l src:lxqt-build-tools
<tsimonq2> liblxqt0-dev
<tsimonq2> or
<tsimonq2> apt-cache showsrc lxqt-build-tools
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Indeed.
<tsimonq2> It's probably good that way anyway since Launchpad builders are backed up really far.
<tsimonq2> Please, nobody take them back online before things settle down.
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh reverse-depends is actually a tool. Noice! Thanks @tsimonq2 I will check that out.
<tsimonq2> No worries. :)
<tsimonq2> The_LoudSpeaker: And when you go to apply for Debian Maintainer, let me know and I can advocate for you.
<tsimonq2> Don't think I haven't noticed your Debian work. :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will wait for your go ahead before I mess with anything @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Thanks.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Sure. Thanks! tsimonq2 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, btw Eid Mubarak everyone!
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 why didn't cala merge from stable to unstable automatically?
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: That's a good question that I don't quite know the answer to.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I did (or didn't) do.
<tsimonq2> It's not a bad idea to manually do merges from ubuntu/groovy -> ci/stable -> ci/unstable if you see the merger job fail.
<tsimonq2> Who knows, it might be the way I wrote the merger jobs. :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> I just landed it yesterday so I hadn't checked yet. I was surprised to see your merge commit.
<tsimonq2> Fair enough. You might want to manually trigger a merger job every time you push quite a few commits or a new upstream release to Phab.
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok thanks, I will note that for the future.
<tsimonq2> No worries
<tsimonq2> Thoughts on this, everyone? https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-default-settings/pull/1
<ubot93> Pull 1 in lubuntu-team/lubuntu-default-settings "Add shortcut to configure display" [Open]
<tsimonq2> I'd especially like to hear from @lynorian and @HMollerCl among the rest.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I'd especially like to hear from @lynorian and @HMollerCl among the r …], like it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I remmeber some discussión about poping up when a new monitor was plugged in upstream, but there was something lacking If I remember correctly in Qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> some signal..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure what should be the expectd behaivour, opening lxqt-config-monitor or cycling  trough some configs?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what does kubuntu does?
<tsimonq2> @RikMills ^
<lubot> <RikMills> Kubuntu/Plasma has some sort of config chooser that pops up. I have never seen it myself, as I don't do multimonitor stuff
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think super P can pop it up too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if it opens a config choser, then lxqt-config-monitor is ok.
<lubot> <kc2bez> +1 I think it would be good to have something.
<tsimonq2> That's good enough for me.
<tsimonq2> I'll merge in a bit.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-26
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 in response to the pr
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 408x77) https://i.imgur.com/B78U55A.jpg
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/wH7Wfgg.jpg
<lubot> <lynorian> +1 that makes sense
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Both nodes are back online
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It might be racey for about 10 minutes but it should fix itself
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Worst case scenario it should all retry itself at midnight
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this was what I mention about hotplug monitor https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1758
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and here is a feature request of "cylcing" when monitor key https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1335
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a8cd428ed56: Update PROGRESS.md] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a8cd428ed56
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd4e2cea2659b: Finish updating PROGRESS.md] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd4e2cea2659b
<lubot> LKingx was added by: LKingx
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: have you been moderating the lists for last few months? I just opened the mod page today and found only 1 mail held in each list (devel and users) that too spam. 
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 lugito security warn on Github for urllib should PROBABLY be applied.  Or have you moved Lugito code entirely to Phab now?
<lubot> <teward001> and are you just ignoring the lugito security warns
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [and are you just ignoring the lugito security warns], What Lugito security warns
<lubot> <teward001> about the dependencies.  on GH
<lubot> <teward001> lots of unaddressed CVEs in the depends
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 lugito security warn on Github for urllib should PROBABLY be applied. …], Apply it to Phab. If you don't have commit access let me know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And then apply to prod please
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e902f8208fb: Fix paragraph break] teward (Thomas Ward) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e902f8208fb
<lubot> <teward001> ye i have commit access heh
<lubot> <teward001> um... what?
<lubot> <teward001> i didn't touch manual :?
<lubot> <teward001> think you're having a fit lugito
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wtf :P
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Wtf :P], applied to phab but i'm lazy and will apply to prod later
<lubot> <teward001> we were real behind on a few libs xD
<lubot> <teward001> so had some major security vulns (SSL)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh nice
<lubot> <teward001> we have a code review on phab for lugito that needs wxl to get off his butt and review xD
<lubot> <teward001> i think it's your code simon
<tsimonq2> Ooo, so it looks like the Britney policy I wrote works.
<tsimonq2> Now things won't migrate unless their Jenkins job passes.
<tsimonq2> $ ./copy-package --from ubuntu --from-suite groovy --to ppa:lubuntu-ci/ubuntu/unstable-ci-proposed --to-suite focal debhelper
<tsimonq2> Copy candidates:                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<tsimonq2>         debhelper 13ubuntu1 in groovy                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<tsimonq2> Candidate copy target: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci-proposed
<tsimonq2> Copy [y|N]? y
<tsimonq2> 1 copy requested.
<tsimonq2> $ ./copy-package --from ubuntu --from-suite groovy --to ppa:lubuntu-ci/ubuntu/stable-ci-proposed --to-suite focal debhelper
<tsimonq2> Copy candidates:
<tsimonq2>         debhelper 13ubuntu1 in groovy
<tsimonq2> Candidate copy target: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable-ci-proposed
<tsimonq2> Copy [y|N]? y
<tsimonq2> 1 copy requested.
<tsimonq2> That should allow us to bump debhelper compat now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> cool. I noticed that cala focal failed due to my bump there.
<tsimonq2> Right, and that should be fixed after debhelper is built.
<lubot> <kc2bez> nice
<tsimonq2> The next thing I'm curious about is why the post-push Git hook for Jenkins isn't working.
<tsimonq2> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<tsimonq2> [connector.jenkins]
<tsimonq2> site = https://ci.lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> template_url = ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/PACKAGE.git
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that'll do it.
<tsimonq2> Mmkay.
<lubot> <kc2bez> oh yeah. it's 22 now
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> Running it manually to see.
<tsimonq2> phabricator.APIError: ERR-CONDUIT-CALL: Conduit API method "commit.search" does not exist.
<tsimonq2> 10.99.250.20 - - [26/May/2020 12:42:43] "POST /jenkins HTTP/1.1" 500 -
<tsimonq2> Nice.
<tsimonq2> It works on my local Python interactive console, wtf.
<tsimonq2> Oh, I've been down this road before, hahahahahaha.
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-phabricator/+bug/1786337
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1786337 in python-phabricator (Debian) "diffusion.querycommits deprecated in favor of diffusion.commit.search which support hasn't been merged for yet" [Unknown, New]
<tsimonq2> There's even a patch in the archive for it.
<tsimonq2> That means we're using pip's copy, oops.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, no, bye.
<tsimonq2> Well...
<tsimonq2> Actually, I'll just patch the deployed copy.
<tsimonq2> Cool, should be fixed now.
<tsimonq2> Yep, I see builds being triggered.
<tsimonq2> Oh yay, arm builders are backlogged for about five hours again. Just wonderful.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO9b4358ed984e: Add Jenkins nagging to Lugito] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO9b4358ed984e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/352/
<tsimonq2> AHA
<tsimonq2> I DID IT
<tsimonq2> Very cool.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/26/
<tsimonq2> Let's see...
<tsimonq2> One more tiny test before I unleash the kraken on this thing.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/26/
<tsimonq2> I like the way that looks.
<tsimonq2> Nice.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO935867aa7e2e: Make IRC messages more granular, and don't forget to return Ok.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO935867aa7e2e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIb85aa444908a: Add post-job hooks to the templates.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIb85aa444908a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/597/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI66afe1559a1e: Correct job names in the request body.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI66afe1559a1e
<tsimonq2> If I did this correctly, there should be quite a bit of noise incoming.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/599/
<tsimonq2> oh hm
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> oof
<tsimonq2> I need to make the notification run after so that there isn't a race condition between the logger and the current build.
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> k this should do the trick
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/353/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/275/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/31/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/31/
<tsimonq2> niceeeeeeeeeee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/357/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat ABORTED: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/275/
<tsimonq2> Alright, that should be all fixed.
<tsimonq2> I have it running via systemd again.
<tsimonq2> I'm going to trigger a nightly then go for a late lunch.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOd075f4556857: Cleanup and parallelize the Jenkins code.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOd075f4556857
<tsimonq2> Launched node-2 to make it go quicker.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOd075f4556857: Cleanup and parallelize the Jenkins code.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOd075f4556857
<lubot> <lynorian> git agrees
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/500/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/500/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/580/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config SUCCESS: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/31/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config SUCCESS: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/358/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config SUCCESS: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/358/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config SUCCESS: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/31/
<lubot> <kc2bez> The @tsimonq2 spam bot is working well! I like it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/268/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/268/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/28/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/268/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/28/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/355/
<kc2bez> Nice ^^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/276/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/29/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/274/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/29/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/275/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/278/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/29/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/31/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/491/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL721eac0fffe9: Update wording on launch just once] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL721eac0fffe9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/33/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-27
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Qt 5.15 released.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [The @tsimonq2 spam bot is working well! I like it.], LOL
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/502/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/277/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/271/
<teward> well
<teward> looks like the CI notices work
<teward> tsimonq2: ^
<teward> #LetTheSpamBegin ? :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/32/
<teward> well
<teward> at least we know CI isn't busted xD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL77e83cc01a82: Fix worgin in style guide] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL77e83cc01a82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T140: Home page about us page blog template email optin placements] profetik777 (profetik777) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T140#3500
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc2c6b83fb281: Remove valley girl like] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc2c6b83fb281
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T163: Get Polo Design Approved and Integrated into Website] profetik777 (profetik777) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T163
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T164: Community Feedback Survey] profetik777 (profetik777) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T164
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T165: Create mini-survey online form] profetik777 (profetik777) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL806ce7d15a0e: Update order of style guide] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL806ce7d15a0e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc6b5d9445fab: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc6b5d9445fab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc3e84126e277: Add :menuselection: to styleguide this should have been in here] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc3e84126e277
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T164: Community Feedback Survey] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T164#3531
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T164: Community Feedback Survey] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T164#3533
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> Looks like the nightly didn't run last night O_o
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T164: Community Feedback Survey] profetik777 (profetik777) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T164#3534
<wxl> the which?
<tsimonq2> wxl: jobgenerator on ci.l.c
<tsimonq2> That's "the nightly."
<wxl> oh
<tsimonq2> Because, well, you guessed it, it runs every 24 hours, at night.
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> i thought we suddenly renamed the daily the nightly
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<tsimonq2> Not yet.
<tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> Day/night it is all relative.
<tsimonq2> I had to make some further tweaks to Lugito so there might be a random notification here or there.
<tsimonq2> True Dan.
<lubot> <kc2bez> :D
<tsimonq2> ERROR: [flexible-publish] HTTP Request (jenkins.plugins.http_request.HttpRequest@6bdbf12a) aborted due to exception
<tsimonq2> java.lang.IllegalStateException: java.net.NoRouteToHostException: No route to host (Host unreachable)
<tsimonq2> Uh, wtf?
<tsimonq2> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> That makes sense.
<tsimonq2> Building remotely on node-2 in workspace /var/lib/jenkins/workspace/test
<tsimonq2> The problem there is that if a container on the main server doesn't use the container DNS, it can't reach certain Lubuntu subdomains.
<tsimonq2> But that was blocking reaching Phab.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, that does make sense.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_unstable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_unstable_libqtxdg/384/
<tsimonq2> Nice.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/604/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_nm-tray/492/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_pcmanfm-qt/489/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-openssh-askpass/492/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_screengrab/496/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-archiver/496/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_trojita/485/
<tsimonq2> Alright, I see an issue.
<tsimonq2> Cool...
<tsimonq2> sec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-session/495/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-sudo/493/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_libqtxdg/496/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-panel/495/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-admin/491/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-notificationd/495/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_obconf-qt/494/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-runner/493/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-powermanagement/496/
<tsimonq2> THERE we go.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_pavucontrol-qt/483/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_qps/497/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_qterminal/491/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_compton-conf/492/
<tsimonq2> That should be a hell of a lot less racey.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_libfm-qt/514/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-config/494/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-build-tools/492/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-qtplugin/502/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_qtermwidget/494/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lximage-qt/494/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_libsysstat/493/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_lxqt-policykit/494/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/581/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T164: Community Feedback Survey] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T164#3536
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO09e0db880324: Fix race condition between job finishing and IRC notification being sent out.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO09e0db880324
<tsimonq2> Now the CI IRC notifications should actually be accurate.
<tsimonq2> Also, there shouldn't be *any* notifications if everything is passing.
<tsimonq2> So, that should be a nice goal. No more nagging. :P
<kc2bez> CI whack-a-mole
<tsimonq2> We should get a bunch of "just succeeded after failing" notifications in the coming hours and then relative silence when nightlies happen.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: True, heh.
<kc2bez> Cool
<tsimonq2> I'd recommend fixing the unstable builds first.
<tsimonq2> Easier to comb through.
<tsimonq2> The hard ones are going to be the errors.
<tsimonq2> Er, the failures.
<tsimonq2> Oh, of course. Why would the arm builders ever have no queue? That would just be silly.
<tsimonq2> arm64 78 199 jobs (2 hours 20 minutes) 
<tsimonq2> It's okay though.
<tsimonq2> At least some of the packages are building.
<lubot> <teward001> your CI nightlies still lag the environment
<lubot> <teward001> LO
<lubot> <teward001> :p *
<tsimonq2> They might lag the environment but it doesn't bring it to a screeching halt like before.
<lubot> <teward001> ye
<lubot> <teward001> i still need more compute space though so *soon* I gonna be hunting more infra heh
<lubot> <teward001> your CI eats a ton of compute power lol
<lubot> <kc2bez> moar power XD
<lubot> <teward001> well what i'm thinking is Lubuntu can give some dosh out for coverage on a dedicated compute system for CI to sit on
<lubot> <teward001> and then it has the rule of that system independent from the rest of my farm
<lubot> <teward001> because thank you VMware for host-locking systems
<lubot> <teward001> but that's later
<lubot> <teward001> right now
<lubot> <teward001> ***coffeeeeeeeee***
<lubot> <teward001> *blames Simon and makes Lubuntu pay $45 for his coffee supply*  oh that reminds me
<lubot> <teward001> *pokes @tsimonq2 for reasons*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/269/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/279/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/582/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/277/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/276/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/30/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/251/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/503/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/31/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/492/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/478/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/279/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/30/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/271/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/29/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/30/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/450/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/279/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/269/
<tsimonq2> Like I said before, this spam is temporary. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/31/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/30/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/29/
<tsimonq2> It should only spam like this for this run, and then after that it should be about 1/4 of that.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/277/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/582/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/30/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/279/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/503/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/276/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/478/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/450/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/271/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/492/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/251/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/30/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/35/
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> It should only spam like this for this run, and then after that it sh …], promises promises XD
<tsimonq2> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/583/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/30/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/583/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/30/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/583/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7a3245d5f48f: Update wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7a3245d5f48f
<lubot> <lynorian> dang I have had my # spot for sending notifactions by lugito taken
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-28
<wxl> heh
<teward> lynorian: heh, yeah, well CI is spam just becaues :p
<teward> i kinda want the CI messages to go to a dedicated channel with the insane flood they are
<teward> but that's Simon's call :)
<teward> (I see the command line version of the notices which is more evil)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/277/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/277/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/451/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/584/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/585/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/585/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/585/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/505/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/279/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/252/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/505/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/358/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/252/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/278/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/31/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/586/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/253/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/31/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/44/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/278/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/495/
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 would separate CI notifications channel not be better for those that care?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/276/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/287/
<lubot> <aptghetto> @RikMills [@tsimonq2 would separate CI notifications channel not be better for those that c …], Or only notifications, if the last 5 builds failed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/481/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/362/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/359/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/38/
<RikMills> guiverc: looks like the syslinux menu is fixed on kubuntu ISO
<guiverc> :)  (very much :)  hopefully tomorrow with lubuntu (I haven't tried today, going by leok's comment)
<guiverc> thanks RikMills 
<RikMills> guiverc: fix only cleared proposed a few hrs ago so won't be in lubuntu iso until later
<RikMills> trying mainline ubuntu iso now
<guiverc> yeah, didn't expect to see it till late tomorrow morning my local anyway
<lubot> <Leokolb> good news
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc [<guiverc> yeah, didn't expect to see it till late tomorrow morning my local anyw …], Good news
<guiverc> :)
<tsimonq2> @RikMills: As I said before, I'm looking to make notifications get as close to 0 as possible.
<tsimonq2> We only get notifications here if the last two builds have not been stable.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> just a question-has an lxqt-welcome idea been brought up yet?
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> there a source code for a wip of it?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I can't seem to trace one. but i'd wish it'd be in like upstream
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Write a Welcome Center: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Thanks ghetto
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I'm glad as said we are different and not being like budgie or mate-LXDE is pretty different :P
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I'll take a look at the welcome and I'll see if I can package it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> :)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> the welcome is an lxqt-welcome, not a lubuntu-welcome right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu-welcome IMHO
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @HMollerCl [lubuntu-welcome IMHO], IMO it should be lxqt-welcome.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> But of course, let's see what we can accomplish first.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I'll try to do the packaging/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ItzSwirlz [IMO it should be lxqt-welcome.], it was @tsimonq2 idea I think, so he should known better
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> C++ is crazy. But let’s be fair here.
<tsimonq2> It's a downstream project.
<tsimonq2> Upstream doesn't want it.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Yeah.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Upstream doesn't want it.], Okay then
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> But yeah. If upstream wanted it it can be easily forked or converted.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> E.g distro detect
<tsimonq2> Britney should be fixed now.
<tsimonq2> It would timeout if it ran on node-2 because it wasn't authenticated with LP yet.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> oof
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> tf
<tsimonq2> I can confirm that Britney is working correctly now.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> i was typing git clone and i guess i hit shift or something
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> cuz then my editor just quit :/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I can confirm that Britney is working correctly now.], Great :)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I'm starting lubuntu-welcome at version 0.0.1
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> god i forgot how to run c files
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> These libraries are: … #include "mainwindow.h" … #include <QApplication> … #include <QStyle> … #include <QDesktopWidget> … #include <QScreen>
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (I need to store them for dependencies y'know)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Do I need a Lubuntu environment to do this development?
<lubot> <kc2bez> probably wouldn't hurt
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Screw it, i'm installing lubuntu 20.10 and partitioning it on my hard drive
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I know menu errors have been a thing in syslinux
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+bug/1880394
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Is the Lubuntu iso building right now?
<lubot> <kc2bez> pretty sure that happens later in the day
<ItzSwirlz> im impatient
<ItzSwirlz> downloading rn
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ItzSwirlz maybe there is a QtCreator file that could help you. If I remember correctly I think it was started there o in QtDesigner
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> This will be fun with Calamares. My partitioning is literally garbage.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 686x308) https://i.imgur.com/4n1fYTK.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> just hit enter for the syslinux issue
<lubot> <kc2bez> English is default
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [just hit enter for the syslinux issue], im doing it on efi, not a prob
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIc4b82fb74623: Fix race condition by ensuring workspaces for packages are cleaned up before…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIc4b82fb74623
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> what package is that?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [what package is that?], What package is what?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13rCIc4b82fb74623: Fix race condition by ensuring workspaces for p …], .
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> this
<lubot> <kc2bez> It isn't a package. It is the CI code.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> just how phab works?
<lubot> <kc2bez> How the Jenkins instance runs. ci.lubuntu.me
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/587/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> r.i.p
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/69/
<tsimonq2> I kicked off all of the failed jobs again for CI.
<tsimonq2> Many of those should be passing now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> trojita has build errors on a couple of archs everytime.
<tsimonq2> I've been thinking about removing that from CI.
<tsimonq2> It is really its own beast.
<lubot> <kc2bez> makes sense
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I wonder if someone uses trojita
<lubot> <kc2bez> some do
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> 1m left
<lubot> <kc2bez> they need to put out a new release. There has been quite a bit of work on it since the last one.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [they need to put out a new release. There has been quite a bit of work on it sin …], that's nice. /me uses thunderbird for big things and for small use webmail clients.
<tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> same here.
<tsimonq2> Can we just ship Thunderbird as default already? XD
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> What do we use?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Thunderbird is honestly a pretty good client.
<lubot> <kc2bez> gtk tho
<tsimonq2> Well, we already ship Firefox by default.
<tsimonq2> I'd be willing to make an exception here.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_trojita/588/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/H9uyouV.jpg On my way.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It would be great if Fallon were better. We could go the other way.
<lubot> <kc2bez> er
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Theming sucks.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Falkon
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> In general.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_trojita FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_trojita/70/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I hate theming but it's important.
<lubot> <kc2bez> With Plymouth?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Simon, I'll install thunderbird and review it for you on my Lubuntu install
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [With Plymouth?], No-theming in general
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> you're plymouth is just fine
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 960x1280) https://i.imgur.com/CKR3yKM.jpg
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Wallpaper clipping is back ;-;
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/z5SOnjv.jpg
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> What I hate about this is that like
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Even in UC original release.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> The panel is sized due to the monitor and then like the text is submerged and it looks bad ;-;
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I'm thankful I have layout tool so it can be switched but yeah
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thunderbird works. We can theme gtk apps, it just brings a bunch of dependencies.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> yeah
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> by the way-is our goal to try to have a like
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> windowing option for calamares?
<lubot> <kc2bez> It needs some testing. We went full screen because it didn't work well on smaller screens. That may be resolved now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Thunderbird works. We can theme gtk apps, it just brings a bunch of dependencies …], but brings it a lot more than firexo? giving that we already ship firefox.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [but brings it a lot more than firexo? giving that we already ship firefox.], I am not sure. It needs some investigating.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [It needs some testing. We went full screen because it didn't work well on smalle …], UbuntuDDE added window options. So did Cinnamon
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Only on big screens it's weird when it automatically has to pick a size.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> like macbooks with their 2.5k resolution
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> but no negative stuff
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> By the way, I'll close the PR for meta if you wish :)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> on a core package
<lubot> <kc2bez> Try it on a netbook
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I don't have a netbook. F
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I just got Dell Laptops, a MacBook, Virtual Machines
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> By Dell Laptops I mean
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> 1) My current one
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> 2) An old pure sh*t one from like 2007 with Windows Vista/7 on it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> that my dad's workplace gave to my dad... which i used for 5 years...
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> and nobody's asked for it back yet lol
<lubot> <kc2bez> You could test it in a VM with a small resolution.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/EbTIvvr.jpg This is my setup.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> And I like Pusheen the cat. Don’t yell at me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you're a packager (or wannabe packager, we always need more help!), try to get this view clean: https://ci.lubuntu.me/view/%E2%9A%A0%EF%B8%8F%20FIX%20ME%20%E2%9A%A0%EF%B8%8F/ … It is now the default view on the CI. Once that hits 0, we won't have to worry about endless CI notifications here anymore.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [<reply to image>], 😆
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @RikMills [<reply to image>], stop
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> you're not funny
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [you're not funny], yes he is
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> with the fail?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> nvm
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> In the fix me-is it just packaging issues?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, basically
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> like failed builds?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (nods head)
<lubot> <kc2bez> yup
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Install finished.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I'm too much of a little brain to know how to fix that.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> But what I can do is try to generate a working package.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHA
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @RikMills [<reply to image>], LOL
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @ItzSwirlz [with the fail?], Hey, I hope you got the group delivered … Couldn't find the time to dm you then, was just cleaning the groups a little, since I don't use FerenOS anymore … You are the new owner of Feren OS Chatroom now … Njoy
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Simon has been hating me recently, he will love that
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @Rutvikm [Hey, I hope you got the group delivered … Couldn't find the time to dm you then, w …], ???
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> This isn't the right group to talk about Feren.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA649b5c2cf030: Remove Trojita.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA649b5c2cf030
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @ItzSwirlz [This isn't the right group to talk about Feren.], Edited
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> uhm ok
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @Eickmeyer [<reply to image>], I am literal lint
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Lint-ian
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> haha
<lubot> <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz [Simon has been hating me recently, he will love that], He doesn't hate you. You just remind him how he was similarly annoying every so often back in his lower teens. ;)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @RikMills [He doesn't hate you. You just remind him how he was similarly annoying every so …], shush
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> it's me being the idiot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [He doesn't hate you. You just remind him how he was similarly annoying every so …], I mean, you're not wrong
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> it's me being the idiot (x2)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Ok moving offtopic here. Let's track back on.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I got Lubuntu installed on my PC. yay
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (groovy)
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [I mean, you're not wrong], You got better. You are now annoying in a much more mature way.....
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> What tests can I do for you guys
<lubot> * RikMills hides
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [What tests can I do for you guys], Do another install with cala in proposed.
<lubot> <RikMills> @RikMills [You got better. You are now annoying in a much more mature way.....], as am I often
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [Do another install with cala in proposed.], I literally just installed it.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I'm talking about other software
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> the calamares passed for me
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, but the one in proposed needs testing.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I'll need to figure out how to get it on the live usb
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> but uh i will do once i test lubuntu-welcome
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> btw trojita is our mail client and is being ditched now, yes?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't think a decision was made
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Okay. Because when I search for keyword "mail" or "email
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Anyways im installing thunderbird
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING97e9eeb3eedd: Remove unneeded lxqt-l10n Conflicts/Replaces.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING97e9eeb3eedd
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> why is git automatically installed in lubuntu groovy?
<lubot> <kc2bez> what is wrong with git?
<lubot> <kc2bez> pretty handy tool.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> why is it installed by default?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> by the way what package is qmainwindow in
<lubot> <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz [why is it installed by default?], ask aptitude why
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> is it normal for terminal to wobble when being dragged around on screen
<lubot> <kc2bez> Turn on Compton
<lubot> <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz [is it normal for terminal to wobble when being dragged around on screen], wobby windows?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> yea
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> q
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> main
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> window
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> WHERE IS IT EEE
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> So right now
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I’m in the process of installing all qml packages
<lubot> <kc2bez> That program is pretty basic. You only need a few base qt libs
<lubot> <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz with respect, why post half a dozen messages in a row when one would do? It makes chats you are in hard to follow sometimes.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @RikMills [@ItzSwirlz with respect, why post half a dozen messages in a row when one would …], I’m crazy and have a bad habit of doing that, and I apologize (I know you said with respect)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING4fdf3e19a15b: Move ${misc:Pre-Depends} to Pre-Depends.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING4fdf3e19a15b
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Like when you type fast you think you’ve typed enough lol
<lubot> <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz [I’m crazy and have a bad habit of doing that, and I apologize (I know you said w …], Thanks. Especially when other people are talking at the same time, it can make things hard to follow.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> yeah im sry
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> still can't find qmainwindow
<tsimonq2> packages.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <kc2bez> Or `apt-file search`
<tsimonq2> In case anyone is closely following the Lintian errors on unstable packages, I just ran this:
<tsimonq2> $ ./copy-package -y --from ubuntu --from-suite groovy --to ppa:lubuntu-ci/ubuntu/custom-prod-packages --to-suite focal lintian
<tsimonq2> Copy candidates:
<tsimonq2>         lintian 2.76.0 in groovy
<tsimonq2> Candidate copy target: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/custom-prod-packages
<tsimonq2> 1 copy requested.
<tsimonq2> Should finish building + publish in < an hour, I'll update prod then.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> uhm
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> what on earth
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> i installed libqt5-gles-dev
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> correction: qtbase5-glev-dev
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> and now it's removing everything
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> uh ok?
<tsimonq2> Dude, you're being too verbose. One message per point please.
<tsimonq2> Why would you install that?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Trying to find QMainWindow
<tsimonq2>  /ignore ItzSwirlz
<tsimonq2> oops
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> rip
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> bye
<tsimonq2> (In case anyone cares, I redid copy-package above with groovy-proposed instead.)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> :( can't get it working, can't find anything
<tsimonq2> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=qmainwindow.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=groovy&arch=any
<tsimonq2> sudo apt install  qtbase5-dev
<tsimonq2> done
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Yeah, I found that. Installing qtbase5-dev isn't working.
<tsimonq2> !support | @ItzSwirlz
<ubot93> @ItzSwirlz: For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> done
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I'll come back to it later, I think there is some stuff about like link or other setup
<lubot> <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz please when you say something can't be found, pleas give context. That could a build dep complained of in a chroot. That could be cmake grumbling. That could be a compilation failure for a missing include. etc. We don't know whet unless you give context.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ItzSwirlz [I'll come back to it later, I think there is some stuff about like link or other …], Install all QtCreator it will install all Qt libraries for dev.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and it is a nice ide
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2019/11/setup-complete-qt-sdk-on-ubuntu-eoan-ermine.html
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGc1ffd9db3993: Rename libfm-qt6 -> libfm-qt7 for SONAME bump.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGc1ffd9db3993
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGb088e93f7faf: libfm-qt6 -> libfm-qt7 due to SONAME bump.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGb088e93f7faf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/278/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/362/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/505/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/253/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/252/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/278/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/276/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/481/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/495/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGa084e5bb86b0: Rename the install file as well.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGa084e5bb86b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/452/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/452/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/505/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/359/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/32/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/453/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/453/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/505/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS4bcbf7a2bf4d: Studio - Apply fixes in previous upload to legacy BIOS systems] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS4bcbf7a2bf4d
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-29
<lubot> David Heinrich was added by: David Heinrich
<lubot> <David Heinrich> Good evening all is anyone here tonight?
<lubot> AlekseyK04 was added by: AlekseyK04
<guiverc> @David Heinrich, if you have a question it's best if you just ask it, people will answer if/when they can
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/274/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/274/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/454/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/285/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/271/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/454/
<lubot> <David Heinrich> Hi all, trying to install Lubuntu 19.04 from live USB ON UEFI secure boot system... Setup is Win10 on Samsung SSD (SATA) and installed Lubuntu on Intel NVMe ... After installing, selected . EFI file on Lubuntu hard drive... Password encrypted drive when installing from LiveUSB. Made Ubuntu .EFI file top voof priority.  … When I
<lubot>  type in pw when boot, it seems to recognize it but drops into Ash shell. StartX doesn't work
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/275/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/271/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/275/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/45/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/286/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/280/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/277/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/275/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/282/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/33/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/276/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/40/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/287/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/42/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/281/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/278/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/506/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/495/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/46/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/284/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/43/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/506/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/496/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/41/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/37/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/38/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/36/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/39/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/35/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/506/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/507/
<lubot> * RikMills bans lugito as spam bot
<lubot> <RikMills> In other news, we now have Qt 5.14 in release pocket
<lubot> * RikMills wait for the spam bot to drown that out
<lubot> <kc2bez> @RikMills [In other news, we now have Qt 5.14 in release pocket], I saw that. Calamares was waiting to migrate.
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah, symbols changes obviously made any new qt builds depend on 5.14
<lubot> <kc2bez> :D
<guiverc> :) on Qt 5.14 @RikMills
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm finding problems in LO7 with vcl=qt5 in calc pibot tables. Maybe we should leave vcl=gtk3 as default....
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS79b19ea58e61: Revert previous commit] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS79b19ea58e61
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS18d60f96fda6: Update changelog, upload to groovy] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS18d60f96fda6
<lubot> <aptghetto> @David Heinrich [Hi all, trying to install Lubuntu 19.04 from live USB ON UEFI secure boot system …], You should ask in the support channel and not here. In the middle of the CI spam, it might be hard to notice. And 19.04 is out of support, please take 20.04. … When you enter the passphrase, the american keyboard layout is activ
<lubot> e. It might be, that your passphrase looks different with this setup and you are dropped into a GRUB shell.
<lubot> <David Heinrich> @aptghetto [You should ask in the support channel and not here. In the middle of the CI spam …], @aptghetto what's the support channel? When I search I just see dev
<lubot> <David Heinrich> @aptghetto and thank you!
<apt-ghetto> You find most links here => https://lubuntu.me/links/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3538
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3539
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/34/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/283/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL65669c13253c: Remove black and white as all icons monochrome] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL65669c13253c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3541
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] Leok (Leó Kolbeinsson) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3543
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL487f9c75a6c6: Added a needed package on Contrib + typos in remaining files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL487f9c75a6c6
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Fwd from ItzSwirlz: For Qt devs-there is this extension called Grepper for browsers and on search results asking a question for language such as how to do blah, it will give you the answer. I suggest doing this for Qt devs might be cool as they have no examples for it yet (they do for C and C++) so I suggest C/C++-Qt devs check 
<lubot> it out https://www.codegrepper.com/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-31
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: I hope you're available, because I think I discovered a logic bug in before_bootloader_context.conf, but I want to run it past you.
<Eickmeyer> It seems that because "bios:" is specified, that Cala seems to think that "*" means everything *except* bios. My rationalle: The removal of /etc/apt/soruces.list.d/dvd.list and mv of /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled to remove the "disabled" seems to not be occurring for non-EFI setups.
<Eickmeyer> The expectation is that it should behave identically, but it's not.
<Eickmeyer> I think what's going to have to happen is I'm going to have to make a new contextualprocess script to deal with it rather than putting it in before_bootloader_context.conf.
<Eickmeyer> s/contextualprocess/shellprocess
<kc2bez> Eickmeyer: it looks like you made a separate shellprocess. I think that is a cleaner approach IMO. Does it now work as you intended?
<Eickmeyer> kc2bez: I won't know until I respin the ISO.
<kc2bez> Oh, you could test it in live. I have done that before for testing things.
<Eickmeyer> True, just an apt update away.
<kc2bez> shellprocesses are cheap though :P so it makes sense to have a separate one. 
<Eickmeyer> Agreed. It's a small thing that shouldn't depend on what kind of firmware the system uses, so a separate shellprocess seemed logical.
<Eickmeyer> And blacklisting that one file is also logical.
<Eickmeyer> It's put there by livecd-rootfs but needs to be removed for an installed system since it causes apt to go "uhh... what's this?"
<Eickmeyer> kc2bez: The shellprocess was a success, I think from here on out changes I make to our Calamares settings will be purely cosmetic.
<kc2bez> \o/ great to hear Eickmeyer If you need anything else please let us know. 
